# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Norman >  Memorial Stadium Master Plan

## venture

There will likely be more released at a later date on this, but they are at least going back and looking at the master plan for the facility. 

OU Regents discuss football stadium master plan  New and Developing  The Norman Transcript




> "It's a master plan study of the stadium so we can look at the whole stadium and try to set up a series of priorities," Boren said. "We don't want to just look at little tiny pieces of the stadium by itself. We want to look at the whole stadium. It's been over 20 years since there has been a master plan look at the whole stadium."


No timetable and funded by donations.

----------


## HangryHippo

Excellent.  I hope they're able to put some money into the concourses and restrooms.  Those things are getting downright nasty and cramped.  I assume this will also bring the new pressbox and maybe an addition of suites.

----------


## ou48A

This sounds like a major overhaul is in the works for the OU football stadium.
Sounds like this would bring all aspects  up to the state of the art and expanded some?
Something like this has been needed for awhile now.

----------


## ou48A

From the DOK
Oklahoma planning update to football stadium "Master Plan;" stadium upgrades could be imminent | News OK

----------


## OKCisOK4me

Maybe they can work on piping water in for those non working water fountain issues from Game 1.

----------


## HangryHippo

> Maybe they can work on piping water in for those non working water fountain issues from Game 1.


They've added several water fountains near the student section on the east side since the relief concert.  So that's good.  Unfortunately, the water they provide doesn't come out cold.

----------


## ou48A

OU's football facility’s hurtle has not been near as steep as most others and while many other programs have completed or are in the middle of up-dates and expansions by going basically last it's going to keep the OU facility’s fresher looking for a very long time when compared to many of these other places...

The fresh look is important to many recruits.
With this BOR action OU can now start selling these plans to future recruits.

----------


## Geographer

Look for strong wifi to be available throughout the stadium in the next couple seasons...this is a project that Joe C favors and has been discussed in meetings...They also want to be able to send out videos/stats/replay stuff during the game to your smart phone/device at the stadium while you're there.

----------


## ThomPaine

> Look for strong wifi to be available throughout the stadium in the next couple seasons...this is a project that Joe C favors and has been discussed in meetings...They also want to be able to send out videos/stats/replay stuff during the game to your smart phone/device at the stadium while you're there.


I feel kinda weird about this, but I guess I shouldn't care.  Half the folks under 40 are already paying more attention to their phones than they are the game anyway.  I guess they have to do whatever they can to keep people buying tickets.

----------


## mugofbeer

I would be happy if my (*#^@^!!!!! phone could receive or send a text from inside the stadium.

----------


## ljbab728

> I would be happy if my (*#^@^!!!!! phone could receive or send a text from inside the stadium.


You know, I think that's great for people who are interested but a text message while watching a football game is the least of my interests.

----------


## TheSocialGadfly

This could turn out to be a huge project.  I'm excited to see the end result.

----------


## OKVision4U

The reason Boren wants a "new" Wholistic Approach could be because of this:

Top 50 College Football Stadiums to See Before You Die | Bleacher Report

In the report, it said that stadium would have been much higher in the survey, but:   it only seats 84 K and kinda disappointing for a Top 5 program (in short).  Stadium did not equal the great history.

Boren will put things where they need to be.  Got no doubt.

----------


## warreng88

There have been multiple people who have said they cannot bowl in the stadium due to the wind in Oklahoma. If they redid the west side upper deck, they could potentially bowl in the whole north side. That would add about 20,000 people or more.

----------


## ou48A

> You know, I think that's great for people who are interested but a text message while watching a football game is the least of my interests.


I agree... I'm there to watch a football game cheer on my team and not much more!
There are so many who spend so much time in their device that they miss a  great deal of the game.... Many of the same people leave often before the games out come is finalized... It's like why do you even bother to show up.

----------


## shavethewhales

> There have been multiple people who have said they cannot bowl in the stadium due to the wind in Oklahoma. If they redid the west side upper deck, they could potentially bowl in the whole north side. That would add about 20,000 people or more.


Ha ha, are there any links to this? As a student in civil engineering that sounds hilarious to me. We certainly have the capability to bowl in the stadium - whether or not it is worth it financially is probably closer to the real issue. How many people would you really add with those corners? And they would be cheap seats anyway. 

I think the real hurdle, which someone here mentioned before, is the issues with continuing to increase traffic flow into campus without developing some serious road improvements first. I don't think there's any way the city would let them add 10,000 seats to the stadium right now.

----------


## BoulderSooner

> Ha ha, are there any links to this? As a student in civil engineering that sounds hilarious to me. We certainly have the capability to bowl in the stadium - whether or not it is worth it financially is probably closer to the real issue. How many people would you really add with those corners? And they would be cheap seats anyway. 
> 
> I think the real hurdle, which someone here mentioned before, is the issues with continuing to increase traffic flow into campus without developing some serious road improvements first. I don't think there's any way the city would let them add 10,000 seats to the stadium right now.


The city of Norman has no say in what OU builds.

----------


## venture

> Ha ha, are there any links to this? As a student in civil engineering that sounds hilarious to me. We certainly have the capability to bowl in the stadium - whether or not it is worth it financially is probably closer to the real issue. How many people would you really add with those corners? And they would be cheap seats anyway. 
> 
> I think the real hurdle, which someone here mentioned before, is the issues with continuing to increase traffic flow into campus without developing some serious road improvements first. I don't think there's any way the city would let them add 10,000 seats to the stadium right now.


City can't stop it...if OU would even do it. Of course OU wants to block any expansion of Lindsey after Berry through campus. So that kinda goes against your opinion on what needs to happen. Though we already have a thread on that.

----------


## SoonerDave

As far as the currency of the upgrades go, most folks here don't realize or are just forgetting the new east decks were finished for the '04 season, only nine years ago....

I, for one, would hate to see the north endzone bowled/decked. Joe C has said in the past he prefers to spend $$ on seats "between the 20's." ...

Bowling in the south endzone (including rebuildling the existing structure) is intriguing, but I suspect cost-impractical. 

I think the biggest need is the pressbox. That thing is a dinosaur and was out of date ten years ago. Think it would have been redone in the last batch of upgrades were it not for the economy meltdown. 

West deck concessions are in need of upgrade. The logsitics up there are a mess right now.

Glad to see they're visiting the situation.

----------


## adaniel

I don't think they would ever bowl in the endzone, or do anything to drastically increase seating at this time. The "6 year waiting list" is more a myth than anything, and I would hate the image of a nice, new stadium with rows of empty seats during game time (cough cough OSU cough). 

Pressbox, the addition of more suites, and improving the upper west decks are probably the most pressing needs. I would second the west deck is in bad shape.

----------


## dankrutka

I'd love to bowl in the stadium at some point. I just don't like the end zone or the openings at all. I agree that OU does not need many more seats now. Tickets can be had to every OU game (except for very big games like Notre Dame or K-State last season) for under half of face value now. However, if they demolished the end zone seats and bowled it in as is architecturally possible with the Swizer Center impediment, it would not necessarily add that many more seats if it was just one level like the north end zone. Maybe a few thousand to get to 90,000, which would be fine.

----------


## warreng88

> Ha ha, are there any links to this? As a student in civil engineering that sounds hilarious to me. We certainly have the capability to bowl in the stadium - whether or not it is worth it financially is probably closer to the real issue. How many people would you really add with those corners? And they would be cheap seats anyway.


I heard it about five years ago so conclusions may have changed since then. Everytime I google search for "University of Oklahoma bowl in stadium", I only get searches talking about OU's bowl games. I'll keep searching and if I find it, I will post it here.

----------


## ou48A

> I'd love to bowl in the stadium at some point. I just don't like the end zone or the openings at all. I agree that OU does not need many more seats now. Tickets can be had to every OU game (except for very big games like Notre Dame or K-State last season) for under half of face value now. However, if they demolished the end zone seats and bowled it in as is architecturally possible with the Swizer Center impediment, it would not necessarily add that many more seats if it was just one level like the north end zone. Maybe a few thousand to get to 90,000, which would be fine.


It is entirely possible to  keep the Switzer center intact and rebuild parts of  the south end zone seating.
But one idea I heard that probably make a lot of sense was that they might move move the Switzer center to the Bud?

----------


## ou48A

As of last spring, according to Joe C OU's top priority would be a new press box that would include a small stadium expansion and span the entire west side.

 The second expansion priority was a major south end zone expansion project. While OU would not charge big bucks for these end zone seats they are also probably a lot cheaper to construct at ground levels than seats that are in large upper decks.

----------


## ou48A

> Ha ha, are there any links to this? As a student in civil engineering that sounds hilarious to me. We certainly have the capability to bowl in the stadium - whether or not it is worth it financially is probably closer to the real issue. How many people would you really add with those corners? And they would be cheap seats anyway. 
> 
> I think the real hurdle, which someone here mentioned before, is the issues with continuing to increase traffic flow into campus without developing some serious road improvements first. I don't think there's any way the city would let them add 10,000 seats to the stadium right now.




Much to the chagrin of many posters here I learned late yesterday and on good authority that responsible officials at very high levels have realized the need and are quietly (just starting) working on a major new traffic plan that would help with OU football traffic. It would apparently involve some significant construction.

And as you say we certainly do have the capability to bowl in the stadium or add upper decks... For engineers this really is pretty simple stuff.

----------


## OKVision4U

> As of last spring, according to Joe C OU's top priority would be a new press box that would include a small stadium expansion and span the entire west side.
> 
>  The second expansion priority was a major south end zone expansion project. While OU would not charge big bucks for these end zone seats they are also probably a lot cheaper to construct at ground levels than seats that are in large upper decks.


This would be the best big moves that can be made w/o being too much to undertake.  The South Endzone would be a big help if it was enclosed ( Close and intimidating like The Swamp ).  Help keep the noise to a constant roar & add to the home field advantage.  Plus get us to 105 K.  We can do every week.

----------


## dankrutka

OU definitely does not need 105,000 seats when $94 tickets are going for $20-30 pretty much every game.

----------


## BG918

> Much to the chagrin of many posters here I learned late yesterday and on good authority that responsible officials at very high levels have realized the need and are quietly (just starting) working on a major new traffic plan that would help with OU football traffic. It would apparently involve some significant construction.


Making Highway 9 a limited access freeway with interchanges at Jenkins, Chautauqua, Imhoff and 24th?  That is the best way to funnel traffic into and out of campus.

----------


## ou48A

One question I have not heard answered yet is how will OU pay for the new stadium construction?

Usually when OU builds something as major as this OU has received significant donations for the project. 

Perhaps  some of the new oil wealth to OU people  finds its way to this project..... that would not be at all unusual as oil and NG interest are responsible for a very high presentage of major donations to OU going back for almost 100 years.

----------


## OKVision4U

> OU definitely does not need 105,000 seats when $94 tickets are going for $20-30 pretty much every game.


The history of the OU program should put us in the 105 K capacity.  We can fill that every Saturday.  And maybe those (less desired seats) could be lowered in price?  

I want those 105 K fans gett'n loud.  It would be a great point for the recruiting story as well.

----------


## warreng88

> One question I have not heard answered yet is how will OU pay for the new stadium construction?


From the article:

_The cost will be paid for by private donations, according to Castiglione._

----------


## HangryHippo

> From the article:
> 
> _The cost will be paid for by private donations, according to Castiglione._


That was for the master plan update, but I think ou48A was asking about actual construction for projects that the master plan deems appropriate.  At least that was my take, but he'll correct us.

----------


## venture

Hwy 9 to an interstate level isn't going to happen.

I'm pretty sure all expansion will be done with donations. I'm sure Joe C will clear it up when it becomes more of a likelihood.

----------


## KenRagsdale

I would proceed cautiously.  It's crtically important to keep in mind three words prior to proceeding:

1.) High;
2.) Definition;
3.) television.

----------


## Geographer

> I would proceed cautiously.  It's crtically important to keep in mind three words prior to proceeding:
> 
> 1.) High;
> 2.) Definition;
> 3.) television.


which is why Joe C is pushing for the wifi and other technological advances (such as being able to send replay and other stats to your phone) in the stadium.

----------


## HangryHippo

> which is why Joe C is pushing for the wifi and other technological advances (such as being able to send replay and other stats to your phone) in the stadium.


Geographer, have you heard what other renovations we might be talking about?  Anything to do with moving the Switzer Center?

----------


## Geographer

> Geographer, have you heard what other renovations we might be talking about?  Anything to do with moving the Switzer Center?


I haven't heard anything about that, but that doesn't mean something isn't in the works if you've heard something.

----------


## ou48A

> That was for the master plan update, but I think ou48A was asking about actual construction for projects that the master plan deems appropriate.  At least that was my take, but he'll correct us.


Yes I am asking how will the actually construction will be paid for?

How much OU revives in donations will have a big impact on what actually gets built?
If who OU has contracted with is any indication, based on some of their previous work this appears to be a major stadium project......... I would imagine that OU probably has most of the needed  donors lined up for this project other wise OU officials would look pretty bad if these plans did not work out.

----------


## ou48A

> Making Highway 9 a limited access freeway with interchanges at Jenkins, Chautauqua, Imhoff and 24th?  That is the best way to funnel traffic into and out of campus.




I would agree that this^ is needed but it really one of several things that are needed
 Its virtually a given that HY9 will eventually be brought up to interstate standards but when is the question?

While I wasn't told and specifics they know they need to do something and are  kicking around thoughts and ideas on a plan to improve football traffic... The important thing to know is that they now know that the traffic / parking is already pretty much at the maximum for what most people will tolerate and that if they want to significantly add onto the stadium they must developer a plan to handle a lot more traffic. They know that the current traffic problems are keeping some people from attending games. 

OU has conducted 2 survey's that I participated in that I know of with some of its season ticket holders/donors. They apparently receive a great deal of negative feed back on the bad parking and traffic issues in Norman. 

I guessing that a one way Flood street could be a possibility fairly soon and that making Lindsey 4 lanes from Elm to the west is almost certain to happen with in the next 15 or so years.
It would not solve the problem but I'm hoping that a commuter rail system would play a role in helping this issue.

----------


## OKCretro

i have heard that their will be a recruit lounge/players family lounge on one corner of that end zone.  Like a big suite level thing that recruits and others can go to before /during halftime/and end of game.  This would be a great idea.

----------


## venture

> I guessing that a one way Flood street could be a possibility fairly soon and that making Lindsey 4 lanes from Elm to the west is almost certain to happen with in the next 15 or so years.
> It would not solve the problem but I'm hoping that a commuter rail system would play a role in helping this issue.


Commuter rail would be a big help. People could just park downtown and take the train in. 

Flood is a different animal. North of Main it isn't a big issue, but getting further south you start getting into a more dense, higher value residential area. You are also looking at a ton of curb cuts which isn't going to solve anything. A better solution is to create a by-pass of sorts from Flood/Robinson curving over Hayes and then follow University down. North of Downtown you are dealing with all sub $80K homes which makes buying out much more reasonable. Just south of Downtown is where the problems start which homes $400-600K - so 4-lanes is out. However, 2-lane with single lane roundabouts would easily handle the increased traffic through there. Of course at that point you are just needing to provide a gateway into Campus. It won't solve any parking concerns. This is where a garage or two at campus corner - along with other development options - could be a solution. 

I'm not going to hit on Lindsey that much...we already have 20+ page thread on that, and if people can't keep comments in that area which Berry to Elm has also been discussed, then well...the wall in front of me would provide more stimulating conversation.  :Smile:

----------


## ou48A

I think the idea is to temporary make Flood one way north after football games much like the do with Lindsey. It would cost some money and it would be a pain for some. They would need lots of new signage, adjust traffic lights/ stop signs and maybe add some man power. 
But this would probably be the quickest and cheapest way to make the problem better. There are other places where better traffic control at key intersections would help out a lot.

----------


## Geographer

Here's to planning the city for 6 days a year. *raises glass*

----------


## ou48A

> Here's to planning the city for 6 days a year. *raises glass*


Actually it's a plan that's not nearly that^ narrow minded!



It's  a plan to keep and increases the many millions that flow into and benefit the community 365 days a year and year after year.....Just like OU is making a big investment in their stadium to keep and expand, the city of Norman will be making investments to help keep and expand this needed revenue source to the community.

----------


## venture

> Actually it's a plan that's not nearly that^ narrow minded!
> 
> It's  a plan to keep and increases the many millions that flow into and benefit the community 365 days a year and year after year.....Just like OU is making a big investment in their stadium to keep and expand, the city of Norman will be making investments to help keep and expand this needed revenue source to the community.


It's pretty close, but someone that shares the same line of thought naturally would not call them narrow minded - that's for the 99% of the other posters on this board to do - and have. Repeatedly. 

This will be a good investment for OU and Norman, but it obviously doesn't provide continuous revenue to the city. I'm in favor a better connector from the North. With Hwy 9 on the south that essentially takes care of getting traffic in and out of OU during high traffic days. Now if we could just get that train...

----------


## ou48A

> It's pretty close, but someone that shares the same line of thought naturally would not call them narrow minded - that's for the 99% of the other posters on this board to do - and have. Repeatedly. 
> 
> This will be a good investment for OU and Norman, but it obviously doesn't provide continuous revenue to the city. I'm in favor a better connector from the North. With Hwy 9 on the south that essentially takes care of getting traffic in and out of OU during high traffic days. Now if we could just get that train...


Because the money turns over in the community many, many times OU athletics does  provide continuous revenue to the community, just like it has for many decades. There is almost always some construction project occurring too.

Because of the multiplier effect to the entire local community OU football has amounted to billions of dollars worth of economic activity to the local economy.
In part because there are tons of OU fans who have moved to Norman, many in there retirement years  so they can watch OU events more easily.

To see this as just 6 day event is truly narrow minded and that really is being very nice about it to say the least! Its true economic ignorance of Norman/OU to not understand this. Responsible people understand it well and that's about all that really matters

Because they have done research officials now know that they are up against what most fans will tolerate from traffic and parking congestion. This has provided the motivation to finally act. 

Although I do not know what will be done it makes pure economic sense for the city to improve its traffic planing and street capacity to ensure that this large revenue stream to the community can continue and be expanded if desired.

----------


## OKVision4U

Well, we certainly need a big boost in the OU stadium now.  With all the negative press we are having now, a new stadium expansion would be a tool that Bob Stoops could use to get a few receivers that can catch.  A Tight End that can be a difference maker.  Some D-line / Some run stopping MLB's.  ...a punter, a kicker, an offensive line that can keep them off the QB's back for a 4 count.  

When Baylor is OUT-Recruiting you, then we have to WOW them into Norman.

----------


## TAlan CB

I know that OU feels it needs to keep up with the 'Jones', but sometimes these 'improved stadiums' are not an improvement.  When OSU closed in their end-zone they added new seats, boxes, restaurants, etc.  Having attended many games in Stillwater, I don't think it was an improvement.  It is true that the setting sun caused problems as it came right down the field, but with the box seats wrapping around the stadium, good views of the campus from the stadium, and of the seating from outside were blocked. Now the stadium seems out-sized to the campus and separate from it despite its architecture.  As an alumni and architect I don't like it.  Tulsa improved their stadium with better facilities, but fewer seats - why not, it was seldom filled.  As an OU graduate as well, I enjoyed going to game's in the old stadium, but there have been many improvements at the stadium - most of them good.  I am sure they could fill in most of the new seats, but at what point is it too much.  Just look at Nebraska, Penn State, Tennessee - all stadiums expanded to the point of real eyesores - and fixing them or replacing would be very expensive.  look at TCU and Baylor, new stadiums of similar capacity, just better quality.  Well, hope it goes well, and does not become another mega-ugly embarrassment to the University.  It can be done, but does it need to be?

----------


## OKVision4U

> I know that OU feels it needs to keep up with the 'Jones', but sometimes these 'improved stadiums' are not an improvement.  When OSU closed in their end-zone they added new seats, boxes, restaurants, etc.  Having attended many games in Stillwater, I don't think it was an improvement.  It is true that the setting sun caused problems as it came right down the field, but with the box seats wrapping around the stadium, good views of the campus from the stadium, and of the seating from outside were blocked. Now the stadium seems out-sized to the campus and separate from it despite its architecture.  As an alumni and architect I don't like it.  Tulsa improved their stadium with better facilities, but fewer seats - why not, it was seldom filled.  As an OU graduate as well, I enjoyed going to game's in the old stadium, but there have been many improvements at the stadium - most of them good.  I am sure they could fill in most of the new seats, but at what point is it too much.  Just look at Nebraska, Penn State, Tennessee - all stadiums expanded to the point of real eyesores - and fixing them or replacing would be very expensive.  look at TCU and Baylor, new stadiums of similar capacity, just better quality.  Well, hope it goes well, and does not become another mega-ugly embarrassment to the University.  It can be done, but does it need to be?


...if we end up 8-4, then Bob will need something he can sell to the upper level recruits.  The difference makers.  If it is great "enhancement" that has the WOW factor, then yes.  If it is just a few more suites w/ a new pressbox, then that will only be a small impact to the High Level Difference maker recruits.  A big difference between the two.  Is it worth the gamble?  ...I don't want to use the Go Big or go home, but yes, it is a priority.   Remember, this is about football players and you have to have the right ones on your sideline when the game starts.

----------


## venture

> ...if we end up 8-4, then Bob will need something he can sell to the upper level recruits.  The difference makers.  If it is great "enhancement" that has the WOW factor, then yes.  If it is just a few more suites w/ a new pressbox, then that will only be a small impact to the High Level Difference maker recruits.  A big difference between the two.  Is it worth the gamble?  ...I don't want to use the Go Big or go home, but yes, it is a priority.   Remember, this is about football players and you have to have the right ones on your sideline when the game starts.


While the stadium needs some updating, the school already has state of the art facilities outside of it.

----------


## onthestrip

> ...if we end up 8-4, then Bob will need something he can sell to the upper level recruits.  The difference makers.  If it is great "enhancement" that has the WOW factor, then yes.  If it is just a few more suites w/ a new pressbox, then that will only be a small impact to the High Level Difference maker recruits.  A big difference between the two.  Is it worth the gamble?  ...I don't want to use the Go Big or go home, but yes, it is a priority.   Remember, this is about football players and you have to have the right ones on your sideline when the game starts.


I'm guessing but I have a feeling high school athletes care more about the quality of locker rooms, players lounges, training facilities rather than if there are more suites or club levels. They don't use those, they aren't spectators. I doubt adding capacity and new suites factors much compared to the slick new athletic dorms or Switzer center. I think you might be over-reacting from 2 losses.

----------


## SoonerDave

> Well, we certainly need a big boost in the OU stadium now.  With all the negative press we are having now, a new stadium expansion would be a tool that Bob Stoops could use to get a few receivers that can catch.  A Tight End that can be a difference maker.  Some D-line / Some run stopping MLB's.  ...a punter, a kicker, an offensive line that can keep them off the QB's back for a 4 count.  
> 
> When Baylor is OUT-Recruiting you, then we have to WOW them into Norman.


So why isn't UCLA, which plays in the Rose Bowl, and seats just under 100K based on its most recent upgrades, isn't winning national titles every year?

How long has Tennessee, with its 100K capacity, been all-but _irrelevant_ to CFB?

You know what? OU needs to _win._ Oregon didn't buy a 100K seat facility first; they started winning. Stanford, if I'm correct, tore down a facility and replaced it with a _smaller_ one - and started (and continued) winning. 

If all it takes is a giant stadium and great, flashy scoreboards, why aren't schools just running to Jerry Jones and begging to rent out JerryWorld? 

I guess my frustration in this thread is the fact that I am a HUGE ADVOCATE of _proper, smart_ upgrades and expansion to OMS. But this blind notion of "we've gotta go to 100K NOW or we're doomed" just makes it nearly impossible to be such an advocate without it simultaneously sounding like we have to just start throwing bricks and chairs at the stadium. 

I'm first in line to suggest we need a new pressbox and corresponding suites. That's smart. That's sensible. But this seeming insistence that we _have_ to expand to 100K (or whatever the number is this week) or Face Ultimate Doom (tm) is, well, exhausting. It just makes the effort to discuss good ways to continue upgrading our stadium seem kinda futile - like if you don't advocate the Blind Upgrade to the Next Biggest Factor Of Ten, that somehow you're Just Not   a _Real_ Fan. Heck, I read an article in the last two weeks where some Nebraska folks are speculating they've expanded their stadium _too much and too quickly._ 

OU has bigger problems than their stadium. We've got what looks to many observers like a train wreck within the offensive coaching staff, with mismanaged talent and misguided playcalling. Right or wrong, _that_ public perception gets recruits' attention, too. National media is starting to look at Oklahoma and ask "What on earth is going on down there?" What TE in their right mind would come to OU right now (regardless of stadium size), given what they _haven't_ done with TE's since Gresham was done going into the 2009 season? 

Its about perspective, folks. I don't mean to rain on the parade of enthusiasm for enhancing OMS, but its just one piece of the puzzle.

----------


## traxx

> Well, we certainly need a big boost in the OU stadium now.  With all the negative press we are having now, a new stadium expansion would be a tool that Bob Stoops could use to get a few *receivers* that can catch.  A *Tight End* that can be a difference maker.  Some *D-line* / Some run stopping *MLB's*.  ...a *punter*, a *kicker*, an *offensive line* that can keep them off the QB's back for a 4 count.  
> 
> When Baylor is OUT-Recruiting you, then we have to WOW them into Norman.


If all these things are needs, then a stadium isn't going to fix it. Being out recruited and out coached by the likes of Baylor and other teams indicates a problem with the coaching, not the stadium. Our coaches either need to get their act together or we need new coaches.

----------


## OKVision4U

> So why isn't UCLA, which plays in the Rose Bowl, and seats just under 100K based on its most recent upgrades, isn't winning national titles every year?
> 
> How long has Tennessee, with its 100K capacity, been all-but _irrelevant_ to CFB?
> 
> You know what? OU needs to _win._ Oregon didn't buy a 100K seat facility first; they started winning. Stanford, if I'm correct, tore down a facility and replaced it with a _smaller_ one - and started (and continued) winning. 
> 
> If all it takes is a giant stadium and great, flashy scoreboards, why aren't schools just running to Jerry Jones and begging to rent out JerryWorld? 
> 
> I guess my frustration in this thread is the fact that I am a HUGE ADVOCATE of _proper, smart_ upgrades and expansion to OMS. But this blind notion of "we've gotta go to 100K NOW or we're doomed" just makes it nearly impossible to be such an advocate without it simultaneously sounding like we have to just start throwing bricks and chairs at the stadium. 
> ...


I have been to the UCLA games many times.  The reason the college team is not supported in greater numbers for football is the location of the Rose Bowl in Pasadena.  It is completely removed from Westwood.  The game is about wine & cheese for them, not football.  Not the 100K stadium.  

I am talking about competing against our local / regional competition... TCU / A&M / UT / Baylor / OSU / Tech.  This is our recruiting base and we must remain significant if we want to continue what Bud W. started.  ...if we don't, then don't build anything.  The landscape of college football is different than it was even 20 years ago, re: Recruiting.  That 17 &18 year old kids that wants to play CF is looking for more than just a few extra trophies in the cabinet.  If all they wanted was trophies, than OSU / Baylor would not be getting ANY recruits at all.  If all they wanted was trophies, than OU would have a receiver that could catch and we would have beaten Baylor ( just like we have for years).   ...Kids today want all that "stuff".

Guys, this "sloppy big loss (29 points) w/ an average Baylor qb, 3rd string rb" was the slap in the face for our program.  I'm not saying we are doomed.  I'm saying OU has ZERO swagger.  The mid level teams use OU as a launching point for their program.  This has taken its toll over  the past 5 years.  It has added up to this moment.  We got beat by Baylor by 29 points becuase they had enough athletes on the field that could compete w/ OU and in this case, beat us by 29.  We did not lose to RG3, we lost to the NEW Big 12 power....Baylor?

SoonerDave, ...Please tell me how OSU did in 2012?  You said "flashy scoreboards & giant stadium", well all you have to do is look at OSU.  Why did Mr. Pickens spend over 100 Mil in Stillwater? ...answer that.  To make them significant.  To draw the recruit to Stillwater.  To win games against OU.  ...That is the slap in the face too.

Guys, we are not "doomed", we are just behind.  ...and on that slippery slope called average.   The (State of the Program) is this, if we finish the season 8-4, and more beatings on national TV, how many recruits (difference makers) will sign a LOI w/ OU in 2015 / 2016?  If we lose to OSU on national TV, what is that going to feel like?  

So, I ask you, do we want to remain significant? ...then we need that WOW in Norman.  It needs to look like the Biggest, Brightest Party in the Big 12 that all recruits want to come to and Bob S can have that story to tell.

...or we can replace a pressbox w/ a few more suites, and in 2016 we will continue to get beat by the Mid Level programs on national TV.  ...and it won't be that big of a deal to report from that new pressbox, because it happens all the time.

----------


## venture

I have zero problem modernizing and expanding the stadium. Thinking it will lead to national prominence again though is foolish. While top rated facilities are going to be on a recruits plate, so are quality of the coaching staff, quality schedule/opponents, and proper path to the NFL.

The schedule isn't horrible, but has taken a hit.  Getting to the NFL is there, but not as easy as it use to be. The coaching quality though is in the toilet right now in several positions (not every one).

----------


## OKVision4U

> If all these things are needs, then a stadium isn't going to fix it. Being out recruited and out coached by the likes of Baylor and other teams indicates a problem with the coaching, not the stadium. Our coaches either need to get their act together or we need new coaches.


Guys, we can stick our heads in the sand if we want to, but all you have to do is ask "why did Gundy ask for a new make-over" for his facilities?  He could coach, but the kids did not want to be there.   You must look at the over-all level of talent.  ...it is at a constant now.  

Yes, the OC at OU needs to be moved, but we still rely on the elite athlete to be at OU, not just the average athlete.  That is the recipe' for our success.

----------


## OKVision4U

> I'm guessing but I have a feeling high school athletes care more about the quality of locker rooms, players lounges, training facilities rather than if there are more suites or club levels. They don't use those, they aren't spectators. I doubt adding capacity and new suites factors much compared to the slick new athletic dorms or Switzer center. I think you might be over-reacting from 2 losses.


...who just beat us by 29 on national TV?  ...the new Big 12 power...Baylor !  That stadium is not the old "pature" it used to be, it is a new shiny toy that Coach Briels is using against Bob S.

....Gundy, is using that shiny new toy at his school too.   ...A&M is using that new "story" of a toy to find their next Johnny Football.

----------


## venture

> Guys, we can stick our heads in the sand if we want to....


Well let us know when yours it out of the sand so we can discuss this topic, and others you chime in on, logically without delusional claims. How's your 20-story tower in South Norman doing?

----------


## Just the facts

> Just look at Nebraska, Penn State, Tennessee - all stadiums expanded to the point of real eyesores - and fixing them or replacing would be very expensive.  look at TCU and Baylor, new stadiums of similar capacity, just better quality.  Well, hope it goes well, and does not become another mega-ugly embarrassment to the University.  It can be done, but does it need to be?


I wish more people would adopt the 'less is more' philosophy.  I'm not sure what OU could do at this point but if money was no object I would build a 65,000 stadium that improved the fan experience over seating capacity.  But we all know there is no ranking of college stadium by 'fan experience' and everyone wants to be #1 on some list - so seating capacity it is.

----------


## OKVision4U

> I wish more people would adopt the 'less is more' philosophy.  I'm not sure what OU could do at this point but if money was no object I would build a 65,000 stadium that improved the fan experience over seating capacity.  But we all know there is no ranking of college stadium by 'fan experience' and everyone wants to be #1 on some list - so seating capacity it is.


When minor programs ( TCU / Baylor ) rise up in a small amount of time, to become a constant thorn in our sides...how did they achieve that?  

Less is more, is not what the landscape of college football is today.  It's about competition.  On & Off the field.

----------


## onthestrip

> ...who just beat us by 29 on national TV?  ...the new Big 12 power...Baylor !  That stadium is not the old "pature" it used to be, it is a new shiny toy that Coach Briels is using against Bob S.
> 
> ....Gundy, is using that shiny new toy at his school too.   ...A&M is using that new "story" of a toy to find their next Johnny Football.


Baylor doesnt have their new stadium done yet.

----------


## ou48A

> If all these things are needs, then a stadium isn't going to fix it. Being out recruited and out coached by the likes of Baylor and other teams indicates a problem with the coaching, not the stadium. Our coaches either need to get their act together or we need new coaches.


For some recruits (not all) what's shiny and new impresses...
But it's why OU is fixing to spend another big chunk of money on its stadium and football facility's.

It's not to hard to be out coached on the field when the other team has the better athletes. 
Facility with the right coaches seem to make a big difference.
But frankly, Boren has been late to the game and almost neglectful on the issue of improving the football facility's. For a long time he basically turned a blind eye toward the issue and let to many others pass him by, and now the results are showing up.

----------


## ou48A

> Baylor doesnt have their new stadium done yet.


They have been selling their new stadium on the recruiting trail for several years now.

----------


## HangryHippo

I would like to see the benches removed and individual seats added.  Our stadium is terribly difficult to navigate from a seating perspective.  I know the overall numbers would take a hit, but I want the aisles expanded to make it easier for people to pass by without everyone having to move and seats put in.  Would make it worlds better on gameday.

----------


## dankrutka

I prefer the benches. It creates a more intimate feel that is appropriate for the college football experience. Also, if all benches were switched out for seats I think that would be a pretty substantial loss of seats, no?

----------


## HangryHippo

I think it could be substantial yes, but combined with my earlier suggestion of redoing the south endzone to match the north endzone, you make up for some of that shortfall.

----------


## venture

> When minor programs ( TCU / Baylor ) rise up in a small amount of time, to become a constant thorn in our sides...how did they achieve that?


How? It is called parity thanks to scholarship limits being placed on schools. Also TCU commanded the MWC and busted into the BCS as a mid major. Getting into the bigger games, and winning them, means a lot.  The post season for OU has been pretty poor looking at the overall picture - at least on the bigger stages.

The team hasn't won a "big" bowl game since the 2003 Rose Bowl. Yes there was the 2011 Fiesta Bowl, but that was against a pretty poor quality UConn team. Bob's BCS record is 3-5. Being on that big of a stage and not having a lot of success hurts - a lot.

----------


## OKVision4U

> How? It is called parity thanks to scholarship limits being placed on schools. Also TCU commanded the MWC and busted into the BCS as a mid major. Getting into the bigger games, and winning them, means a lot.  The post season for OU has been pretty poor looking at the overall picture - at least on the bigger stages.
> 
> The team hasn't won a "big" bowl game since the 2003 Rose Bowl. Yes there was the 2011 Fiesta Bowl, but that was against a pretty poor quality UConn team. Bob's BCS record is 3-5. Being on that big of a stage and not having a lot of success hurts - a lot.


Parity, sure!  TCU / Baylor have the same 85 scholly limit.  So how are they competing / beating us?  ....let's move past the question of parity and the 85 scholly limit.  Parity is just an excuse.  

We must find a way to keep getting that "difference" maker that wants to move to Norman.  We are not competing against UT for the Dallas Morning News Texas Top 100 anymore... That is now spread so thin across all Top 10 programs, plus the top regional schools, and now Baylor.  This is our problem.

Mr. Boren & Joe C. ... McDonald's has Wifi.  That is not what the top recruits are asking for, they want to be at "THE" place for football.  Let's be that.  ...set the bar so high, that Baylor / TCU / OSU / Tech don't catch us for another 25 years.

----------


## venture

> Mr. Boren & Joe C. ... McDonald's has Wifi.  That is not what the top recruits are asking for, they want to be at "THE" place for football.  Let's be that.  ...set the bar so high, that Baylor / TCU / OSU / Tech don't catch us for another 25 years.


They've pretty much already caught us...or we've sunken to that level more accurately. Look...the Big 12 is weak. The OU teams of late can't close the deal in big games. A ton of money into the stadium isn't going to fix that. Is it needed? Yes. The press boxes and suites need some love. Should we focus on adding 20-25,000 more seats? Definitely not. 

Say we had Jerry World for our home stadium...if we can't win big games it won't matter. Many schools have higher rated stadiums than we do, but it doesn't automatically equate to getting the best players. 

The teams need to start winning.

----------


## traxx

Vision, you are so far off I don't even know where to begin. Yeah, some stadium improvements would be nice but we don't necessarily need expansion. We've got 85K right now with a waiting list. That's what you want. Not 100K with empty seats and a tarp over some of the seats.

Sure recruits like a nice stadium but the facilities are more important to them. What's most important is winning. If Alabama played in a sandlot, top recruits would still want to go there because all they do is win NCs. Plus they've got a pretty good chance at going to the next level at Bama. The recruits who value a stadium as more important than winning are recruits you don't want anyway. 

Why are recruits going to Baylor now? Because of the coach, because he's winning. Same reason they go to Bama. Why did they start going to Oregon? Because they started winning. Winning came first. Facilities later. Winning fixes everything.

I'm not saying that the stadium and how many it seats doesn't play some sort of a role with the recruits but it's a lot further down on the list than you think. They care about the coach, about winning, about making it to the NFL, about the locker room and other amenities that go unseen by the fans. If you think expanding the stadium is going to win us recruiting battles against Texas, aTm, LSU, Bama, then you're sorely mistaken.

And don't even bother bringing up OSU as you did above. They had to work hard just to get Rustoleum stadium on par with everyone else in the conference. That thing was a high school stadium at best before they did work on it. And yes, they expanded seating when they had never filled up their stadium at the lower seating capacity.

----------


## OKVision4U

> They've pretty much already caught us...or we've sunken to that level more accurately. Look...the Big 12 is weak. The OU teams of late can't close the deal in big games. A ton of money into the stadium isn't going to fix that. Is it needed? Yes. The press boxes and suites need some love. Should we focus on adding 20-25,000 more seats? Definitely not. 
> 
> Say we had Jerry World for our home stadium...if we can't win big games it won't matter. Many schools have higher rated stadiums than we do, but it doesn't automatically equate to getting the best players. 
> 
> The teams need to start winning.


You just said that the Big 12 is weak...and where is OU in that mix this year...4th?  ...5th?   We are going to place 4/5 in a weak year of the Big 12.  hmm??? Let's be glad this is a down year, so we won't be 7th or 8th.  I'm not saying we need to spend $ 1 Bil, but the next move needs to be Huge.   

If we stay the same w/ facilities, we will continue to become that 8-4 team that competes for championships.

----------


## OKVision4U

> Vision, you are so far off I don't even know where to begin. Yeah, some stadium improvements would be nice but we don't necessarily need expansion. We've got 85K right now with a waiting list. That's what you want. Not 100K with empty seats and a tarp over some of the seats.
> 
> Sure recruits like a nice stadium but the facilities are more important to them. What's most important is winning. If Alabama played in a sandlot, top recruits would still want to go there because all they do is win NCs. Plus they've got a pretty good chance at going to the next level at Bama. The recruits who value a stadium as more important than winning are recruits you don't want anyway. 
> 
> Why are recruits going to Baylor now? Because of the coach, because he's winning. Same reason they go to Bama. Why did they start going to Oregon? Because they started winning. Winning came first. Facilities later. Winning fixes everything.
> 
> I'm not saying that the stadium and how many it seats doesn't play some sort of a role with the recruits but it's a lot further down on the list than you think. They care about the coach, about winning, about making it to the NFL, about the locker room and other amenities that go unseen by the fans. If you think expanding the stadium is going to win us recruiting battles against Texas, aTm, LSU, Bama, then you're sorely mistaken.
> 
> And don't even bother bringing up OSU as you did above. They had to work hard just to get Rustoleum stadium on par with everyone else in the conference. That thing was a high school stadium at best before they did work on it. And yes, they expanded seating when they had never filled up their stadium at the lower seating capacity.


Oregon was becuase of NIKE and the uniforms...the stadium too.  ...they win because the others don't.  SC / Washington / UCLA / are down.

Alabama wins in a huge stadium.   It's not a sandlot.

I did not say we are competing against Alabama, I said we are competing against OSU / Tech / TCU / Baylor for these regional recruits now.  A losing them.

Re: OSU, you have your head in the sand.  How did they finish the Big 12 last year?  ...They are getting recruits now.  Substantial recruits, not just a couple here and there.  

I'm not embarrassed by a few empty seats in the upper corners of the stadium, we scored 12 points against Baylor on national TV.  41-12.  But OU is not that same Brand anymore.  We got embarrrassed by Baylor w/ an average qb....why?   Becuase we have lost a few key difference makers each year for the past 5 years in recruiting.   This is the sum total of all its parts.   If it takes a stadium to move us "back into the equation" relevant, than let's get busy.

----------


## venture

> You just said that the Big 12 is weak...and where is OU in that mix this year...4th? ...5th? We are going to place 4/5 in a weak year of the Big 12. hmm??? Let's be glad this is a down year, so we won't be 7th or 8th. I'm not saying we need to spend $ 1 Bil, but the next move needs to be Huge. 
> 
> If we stay the same w/ facilities, we will continue to become that 8-4 team that competes for championships.


We are 4th right now, but likely will lose 1 or 2 more games if things don't get turned around.

There will be improvements to the stadium made, but nothing massive that isn't needed. I don't really see what your point is.




> Oregon was becuase of NIKE and the uniforms...the stadium too.  ...they win because the others don't.  SC / Washington / UCLA / are down.


They still do very well in a conference when the others are doing well, so you have no point here.




> Alabama wins in a huge stadium.   It's not a sandlot.


They never said it was a sandlot? Do you even read what people post?




> I did not say we are competing against Alabama, I said we are competing against OSU / Tech / TCU / Baylor for these regional recruits now.  A losing them.


If all we are going to do is compete against the local area schools, we will never get back to winner. It comes down to better scheduling and performing on a big stage. We SHOULD be competing against Alabama but they actually win the big games.




> Re: OSU, you have your head in the sand.  How did they finish the Big 12 last year?  ...They are getting recruits now.  Substantial recruits, not just a couple here and there.


You love sand I'm guessing? LOL  Sure they are doing better now, and the Boones money helped...but when you had pathetic facilities before and good to great ones now - you are going to get a boost. OU has pretty good facilities right now and should still be outperforming OSU.




> I'm not embarrassed by a few empty seats in the upper corners of the stadium, we scored 12 points against Baylor on national TV.  41-12.  But OU is not that same Brand anymore.  We got embarrrassed by Baylor w/ an average qb....why?   Becuase we have lost a few key difference makers each year for the past 5 years in recruiting.   This is the sum total of all its parts.   If it takes a stadium to move us "back into the equation" relevant, than let's get busy.


Are you just not paying attention to what other people write? No one is saying stadium improvements aren't important or good for recruiting, but there HAS to be more. You can build Jerry World, but it isn't going to win big games. Let's also not ignore the fact that winning more big games will help with donations that helps to pay for shiny new things. 

If anyone has their head in the sand it has been you...and that has been over months of your posts here where you've posted with blinders on. Half the time it seems like you are just trolling to troll, while the other half makes me think we should have pity on someone who doesn't have a fair shake in life.

----------


## OKVision4U

The landscape of college football is an arms race.  Both in facilities & Championship Qb's.   It takes both.   Qb's must have receivers that are threats, not just hoping they can catch.  Qb's must have a RB that is a threat each time they touch the ball, that elite back  (  A.D.  ).   This is why OU must maintain that "edge in recruiting" each year.  Let's give Bob S. another toy to offer the kids, and keep them coming to Norman.

I would like to see what HOK Sports could come up with regarding a New Kind of Experience for our stadium...???

----------


## venture

Like I said...why bother even acknowledging someone in these discussions anymore who continues to keep disregarding what everyone else is saying. Ahhh well.

----------


## ou48A

> OU must maintain that "edge in recruiting" each year.  Let's give Bob S. another toy to offer the kids, and keep them coming to Norman.


Then tell us exactly what you would like done to OU's stadium / football facilitys and the surrounding areas with an aim to improve football recruiting?

----------


## traxx

> Alabama wins in a huge stadium.   It's not a sandlot.
> 
> I did not say we are competing against Alabama, I said we are competing against OSU / Tech / TCU / Baylor for these regional recruits now.  A losing them.


Totally, 100%, completely missed my point. Am I surprised?

----------


## OKVision4U

> Totally, 100%, completely missed my point. Am I surprised?


you were making the point that winning is the key to recruiting, but we are way beyond that point.  At OU, it is about championships.  We can show up and "win" 8-4 / 9-3" all day long, and never have to spend any money.  But to get to the NC game again & win it, it is going to take more than just "winning".  

traxx, how do you get the elite recruit from the state of texas now?  w/o stadium or facilities enhancements.   ...and remember, we already win games now.

----------


## venture

> you were making the point that winning is the key to recruiting, but we are way beyond that point.  At OU, it is about championships.  We can show up and "win" 8-4 / 9-3" all day long, and never have to spend any money.  But to get to the NC game again & win it, it is going to take more than just "winning".  
> 
> traxx, how do you get the elite recruit from the state of texas now?  w/o stadium or facilities enhancements.   ...and remember, we already win games now.


Do you really not get it or are you just playing us. I know I said I was done, but whatever. I can't let stupidity get by unchecked for some moral reason.

Yes OU should be competing for championships. However...the point that I made was that we get to these big games (BCS bowls) and have  HORRIBLE win record. We aren't even winning when we do get there. Our pathetic performance in the big games is hurting recruiting more than Owen Field. Are you really this dense or just playing us?

----------


## OKVision4U

> Do you really not get it or are you just playing us. I know I said I was done, but whatever. I can't let stupidity get by unchecked for some moral reason.
> 
> Yes OU should be competing for championships. However...the point that I made was that we get to these big games (BCS bowls) and have  HORRIBLE win record. We aren't even winning when we do get there. Our pathetic performance in the big games is hurting recruiting more than Owen Field. Are you really this dense or just playing us?


Hey Venture, I am the one guy that DOES get it.  Please answer me this, why are we not competing in the BCS bowls ?  ...answer that one please.

And, if we played Alabama in the NC game this year, how would we do?  ...please answer that too.

----------


## traxx

> Hey Venture, I am the one guy that DOES get it.  Please answer me this, why are we not competing in the BCS bowls ?  ...answer that one please.
> 
> And, if we played Alabama in the NC game this year, how would we do?  ...please answer that too.


We're not getting to BCS bowls because of poor coaching. Poor coaches recruit poorly. Look at how ugly OU's stadium was before the myriad of improvements its received in the Stoops era. Somehow Barry still pulled top talent from Texas. Now that may be an unfair comparison because very few people can recruit like Barry did. It's the coaching. The coaching the coaching. Not the stadium.

If we play Bama in the NC game. We lose. Big. Because of coaching. Saban schemes, he makes adjustments, he out coaches the guys on the other sideline. His players rarely make stupid mistakes.

Undisciplined teams means there's poor coaching. Lining up in the neutral zone, off sides calls, delay of game because we can't get a play in, breaking the huddle with 12 players, wasting time outs because we're disorganized is all because of the coaching. Not because we don't have a 100K seat stadium. I'm with venture on this one. Our on field performance does a lot more for or against our recruiting than our stadium. High school kids watch OU play on TV and they're not thinking about the stadium whether it be in Norman, Waco, the Cotton Bowl or wherever. They're thinking about the performance on the field. That's a national audience watching us put up a whopping 12 points. 2 of which were scored by the D.

----------


## warreng88

I have been following recruiting at OU for about ten years and the main reasons players go to whatever college they choose is early playing time, the put players in the nfl, the position coaches are what they want and the education. Facilities are usually high on that list, but that is more in terms of the weight room, film room, etc. I don't think an extra 10,000 fans will be the tipping point for a recruit to play at a certain college.

----------


## venture

> We're not getting to BCS bowls because of poor coaching. Poor coaches recruit poorly. Look at how ugly OU's stadium was before the myriad of improvements its received in the Stoops era. Somehow Barry still pulled top talent from Texas. Now that may be an unfair comparison because very few people can recruit like Barry did. It's the coaching. The coaching the coaching. Not the stadium.
> 
> If we play Bama in the NC game. We lose. Big. Because of coaching. Saban schemes, he makes adjustments, he out coaches the guys on the other sideline. His players rarely make stupid mistakes.
> 
> Undisciplined teams means there's poor coaching. Lining up in the neutral zone, off sides calls, delay of game because we can't get a play in, breaking the huddle with 12 players, wasting time outs because we're disorganized is all because of the coaching. Not because we don't have a 100K seat stadium. I'm with venture on this one. Our on field performance does a lot more for or against our recruiting than our stadium. High school kids watch OU play on TV and they're not thinking about the stadium whether it be in Norman, Waco, the Cotton Bowl or wherever. They're thinking about the performance on the field. That's a national audience watching us put up a whopping 12 points. 2 of which were scored by the D.


Bingo. Nailed it perfectly. Unfortunately some are just too out there to see and understand it.




> I have been following recruiting at OU for about ten years and the main reasons players go to whatever college they choose is early playing time, the put players in the nfl, the position coaches are what they want and the education. Facilities are usually high on that list, but that is more in terms of the weight room, film room, etc. I don't think an extra 10,000 fans will be the tipping point for a recruit to play at a certain college.


Yup...and last I checked the "behind the scenes" facilities are pretty top notch.

----------


## ou48A

So *OKVision4U* are you ignoring my qustion or what?







> Then tell us exactly what you would like done to OU's stadium / football facility’s and the surrounding areas with an aim to improve football recruiting?

----------


## ou48A

> I have been following recruiting at OU for about ten years and the main reasons players go to whatever college they choose is early playing time, the put players in the nfl, the position coaches are what they want and the education. Facilities are usually high on that list, but that is more in terms of the *weight room, film room, etc*. I don't think an extra 10,000 fans will be the tipping point for a recruit to play at a certain college.


Yep its the stuff I put in bold that needs to be a priority for OU expansions and upgrades and I believe that other than a new press box that they will be the priority.
The 90+ year old west side restrooms need to go and escalators would be nice.

----------


## venture

> So *OKVision4U* are you ignoring my qustion or what?


They don't have an answer for us sir. He's just hear to troll more than likely.

----------


## venture

> Yep its the stuff I put in bold that needs to be a priority for OU expansions and upgrades and I believe that other than a new press box that they will be the priority.
> The 90+ year old west side restrooms need to go and escalators would be nice.


IOW, more quality of life additions...not 40 zillion more seats.

----------


## SoonerDave

> Guys, we can stick our heads in the sand if we want to, but all you have to do is ask "why did Gundy ask for a new make-over" for his facilities?  He could coach, but the kids did not want to be there.   You must look at the over-all level of talent.  ...it is at a constant now.  
> 
> Yes, the OC at OU needs to be moved, but we still rely on the elite athlete to be at OU, not just the average athlete.  That is the recipe' for our success.


Why? Because his facilities were among _the worst in the nation._  There was a reason it was called "Rustoleum Stadium."

Sorry, OKVision, but you can't have it both ways. You've been promoting the "100,000K or die" mentality, yet when presented with counterexamples that demonstrate the myopia of the concept (UCLA), you offer, in effect, "well, that doesn't count." It either does or it doesn't.

I'm really tired of this thread, because its not going anywhere, and we're not really able to have a good discussion about the right way to enhance OMS going forward without it being spun into this "BUILD AT ALL COSTS!!! AAIIIEEEEE!!!" silliness. Everyone is entitled to their opinion, but the pervasiveness of this notion here has essentially killed the value of the thread from this knothole.
'
Have a great day everyone.

----------


## zookeeper

I've finally decided, based on reading many studies and devouring some excellent books, that college athletics is a sham. The need to separate the academic institutions from competitive athletics is an imperative if America is to, once again, become a world power in so many areas. The distraction it serves is no longer worth it. University is for education. Let them become semi-pro and releaase the huge percentage of players who have no business being in college in the first place. The whole scandal of the special admit system (allowing players to enroll via scholarship with poor high school educations), the paying of millions to coaches, illegal activities, it shines light on the the fact that American universities are a joke compared with prestigious schools internationally. I've grown up with loving college sports, but it's no longer about student athletes, it's a distraction that we can no longer afford, and it encourages the feeder system of a network of high school athletic programs that are so far removed from academics that it's a joke. It's time to reevaluate our priorities and stop the obsession with college football and basketball. Instead of building new stadiums, I'm ready to shut down the ones we have and let the NCAA become a semi-pro league and separate from any association with educational institutions. It's time to seriously discuss this. I'm ready. We need to grow up and put away the toys.

----------


## OKVision4U

> We're not getting to BCS bowls because of poor coaching. Poor coaches recruit poorly. Look at how ugly OU's stadium was before the myriad of improvements its received in the Stoops era. Somehow Barry still pulled top talent from Texas. Now that may be an unfair comparison because very few people can recruit like Barry did. It's the coaching. The coaching the coaching. Not the stadium.
> 
> If we play Bama in the NC game. We lose. Big. Because of coaching. Saban schemes, he makes adjustments, he out coaches the guys on the other sideline. His players rarely make stupid mistakes.
> 
> Undisciplined teams means there's poor coaching. Lining up in the neutral zone, off sides calls, delay of game because we can't get a play in, breaking the huddle with 12 players, wasting time outs because we're disorganized is all because of the coaching. Not because we don't have a 100K seat stadium. I'm with venture on this one. Our on field performance does a lot more for or against our recruiting than our stadium. High school kids watch OU play on TV and they're not thinking about the stadium whether it be in Norman, Waco, the Cotton Bowl or wherever. They're thinking about the performance on the field. That's a national audience watching us put up a whopping 12 points. 2 of which were scored by the D.


Traxx, I agree about the coaching issues, I just wasn't going to make this another football discussion.  Coach Switzer always said "it's the Jimmy's and the Joe's, not the X's & O's".  So, what changes first?  

If we played today against Alabama, we would not match-up (talent only) against them on 90% of the positions.  We are sitting at a talent deficit that is staggering.  We did not match up w/ Baylor.  And our injuries / and poor coaching exposed our talent defcit.  

In the past (from 1950 - 2005) , Bud / Barry / Bob could bring the top recruits in and get them on the field w/ "what Oklahoma can give you".  This is made difficult w/ the playing time question to all recruits of "we can't promise your anything but a chance to compete".  The mid-level teams promise them playing time as a freshman and possible starter.  Those (single High profile recruits) have selected to choose playing time over tradition / championships in Norman.  Also, let's be honest, that kid that is "on the bubble" is not WOW'd when they get here.  Not just the stadium, but the area as a whole.  ...this is not a new issue.  ...so how many recruits have we lost in the past 5-8 years to mid level schools that now have "closed the gap" on facilities?  ....many.  Now they get playing time + a pretty cool place to play and not have to leave their home state?  ...they have made that decision many times in that 8 year window.  

If Texas is our Base of recruiting, and all the Texas schools have Up-Graded tremendously, then why is this a difficult concept to understand?  Regardless the name of the HC in Norman is, will need to have an outstanding facility that WOW's them to continue to cross the Red River and suit up in Norman.  When we make this next "enhancment", it needs to be BIG.  

It needs to make an Impact on the recruits, so they will say, "I gotta play there".  Now, I don't care how many seats it has ( yes more would be nice so we could have additional voices in seats ) but it needs to be the Meanest Home Field Advantage in the US.  It needs to be the place that "looks the coolest on TV".    ....I don't care how we accomplish this, but it needs to have this objective as a priority.  It needs to be the Biggest Show in College Football / It needs to be the place ALL recruits must visit.

...or we can continue to lower our expectations....as they drain of high elite recruits will continue to find another college experience in Waco, College Station, Ft Worth, and yes, even Stillwater.

----------


## ou48A

It looks like OKVision4U is going to ignore my question about what he would specifically like to see done to the OMS.


But lets not let that stop the rest of us from talking about our football facility's wish list.

----------


## venture

I know there are concerns about bowling in the stadium and such, but I really like the look of the new Kyle field after the renovations. Granted they are spending almost a half billion dollars to do it all. I don't think we need to push for 100k+ seats though like they are...





PHOTOS: Kyle Field expansion is underway at Texas A&M - CBSSports.com

----------


## warreng88

> It looks like OKVision4U is going to ignore my question about what he would specifically like to see done to the OMS.
> 
> 
> But lets not let that stop the rest of us from talking about our football facility's wish list.


I would like to see a newly rebuilt west side upper deck and press box and a newer bigger video board on the north side, mirroring the one on the south side. The south side could be rebuilt as well but I am not sure what could be done with the Switzer Center right there. The weight training center is top of the line and so is the weight room. The Everest Training center is amazing. What else could a potential recruit want? Oh and don't forget the $75 million Hrrington Hall across the street.

----------


## coov23

I want an Oregon type football operations/training facility. Add about 7k and fix the press box. That's how you entice the "now" generation of kids. Winning, obviously, makes a HUGE difference too.

----------


## OKVision4U

> It looks like OKVision4U is going to ignore my question about what he would specifically like to see done to the OMS.
> 
> 
> But lets not let that stop the rest of us from talking about our football facility's wish list.


OU48A ...  I would like to see a CenturyLink Field ( formerly Quest ) in Seattle.  This stadium broke a record w/ the loudest fans of 136.6 Db.  ( Kansas City later broke that record @ 137 )  This is the kind of Impact statement we need for the recruit.  With a new East / West sides under large over hang and capping the north end too, this would be "bad" place to play for opposing teams.  The north end could be:  take out the top 30 ish rows and put in a band of suites all across the top w/ a single small run of seats above the suites w/ and place a cap on the top.  A new press center is a must for the west side and (2) levels of mixed suites & seating.

The South End could be a place that has many things going on at once.  I would make it a multi purpose ( a Five star steak house that opens to the public full time /  Billy Sims BBQ too / Large Suites for different functions to rent on game day / Suites that could be for Recruits and their families only /  Make it close to the Field w/ multi levels of seating / The largest O and U placed on the South End Backside.  Long ramps up to the stadium on the stadium from Jenkins ( do away w/ the pracise field on south side ).    Might even place THE PRIDE of Okalhoma in the Center of the South End, and a cap for the South end too.

Place individual seating for all from goaline - goaline.   Have bands of Tech Mesh on collums / caps so it looks to a party at night, plus this allows for vendors to rent ( help support OU more). ....this is just a couple of ideas.

----------


## ou48A

> OU48A ...  I would like to see a CenturyLink Field ( formerly Quest ) in Seattle.  This stadium broke a record w/ the loudest fans of 136.6 Db.  ( Kansas City later broke that record @ 137 )  This is the kind of Impact statement we need for the recruit.  With a new East / West sides under large over hang and capping the north end too, this would be "bad" place to play for opposing teams.  The north end could be:  take out the top 30 ish rows and put in a band of suites all across the top w/ a single small run of seats above the suites w/ and place a cap on the top.  A new press center is a must for the west side and (2) levels of mixed suites & seating.
> 
> The South End could be a place that has many things going on at once.  I would make it a multi purpose ( a Five star steak house that opens to the public full time /  Billy Sims BBQ too / Large Suites for different functions to rent on game day / Suites that could be for Recruits and their families only /  Make it close to the Field w/ multi levels of seating / The largest O and U placed on the South End Backside.  Long ramps up to the stadium on the stadium from Jenkins ( do away w/ the pracise field on south side ).    Might even place THE PRIDE of Okalhoma in the Center of the South End, and a cap for the South end too.
> 
> Place individual seating for all from goaline - goaline.   Have bands of Tech Mesh on collums / caps so it looks to a party at night, plus this allows for vendors to rent ( help support OU more). ....this is just a couple of ideas.


Can somebody please translate this for me?
LOL
Thanks!

----------


## OKVision4U

> Can somebody please translate this for me?
> LOL
> Thanks!


You have trouble w/ the English language? ...that would be my translation.

----------


## ou48A

> You have trouble w/ the English language? ...that would be my translation.


I'm sorry but you lost me at.... “bands of Tech Mesh on collums / caps so it looks to a party at night”

OU is not going to remove the top 30 or so rows of the north end zone to add suits. However OU might someday add them to the top row of the north endzone. OU has plenty of good food options for the folks in the suites...

*
But when is the football game its self not enough... ?*
There comes a point when expectations of some folks are too off the charts. Many of these people wouldn't  stay satisfied for long anyway. Those folks need to stay home or find something else to do.

----------


## OKVision4U

> I'm sorry but you lost me at.... “bands of Tech Mesh on collums / caps so it looks to a party at night”
> 
> OU is not going to remove the top 30 or so rows of the north end zone to add suits. However OU might someday add them to the top row of the north endzone. OU has plenty of good food options for the folks in the suites...
> 
> *
> But when is the football game its self not enough... ?*
> There comes a point when expectations of some folks are too off the charts. Many of these people wouldn't  stay satisfied for long anyway. Those folks need to stay home or find something else to do.


If we had 20 Mil pop. in Oklahoma, we would not have to spend as much, but we would still have to keep up.  Since we pull over 65% of our talent out of Texas, then we have to stay "ahead" in the Arms race.  The game changed when the Boise State's beat us and Kansas State's / Baylor's / Tech's have talent.   

( Taking out 30 rows of seats would allow the suites / new rows of seats to be closer to the field )

OU48A.... the other food options are for the others that want food options too.

----------


## dankrutka

> Parity, sure!  TCU / Baylor have the same 85 scholly limit.  So how are they competing / beating us?  ....let's move past the question of parity and the 85 scholly limit.  Parity is just an excuse.  
> 
> We must find a way to keep getting that "difference" maker that wants to move to Norman.  We are not competing against UT for the Dallas Morning News Texas Top 100 anymore... That is now spread so thin across all Top 10 programs, plus the top regional schools, and now Baylor.  This is our problem.
> 
> Mr. Boren & Joe C. ... McDonald's has Wifi.  That is not what the top recruits are asking for, they want to be at "THE" place for football.  Let's be that.  ...set the bar so high, that Baylor / TCU / OSU / Tech don't catch us for another 25 years.


Your argument is so riddled with holes and vague generalities that I'm not sure where to start. First, please start by explaining _how TCU, a program that has literally not beaten OU on the field or in recruiting recently, and has an awful record and is not going to make a bowl game this season, is beating OU_. Lol.

----------


## OKVision4U

> Your argument is so riddled with holes and vague generalities that I'm not sure where to start. First, please start by explaining _how TCU, a program that has literally not beaten OU on the field or in recruiting recently, and has an awful record and is not going to make a bowl game this season, is beating OU_. Lol.


Dankrutka, start w/ the facts.  Maybe you're not the familar w/ OU's football program.  Some here ( Venture & youself ) may not know that  TCU was our first Home Loss 05' before our long winning streak w/ Bob S.  So, TCU can & does beat us.  They almost did again this year.  If you don't remember this game, I will remind you...Chuck Long laid an egg as the OC and we took TCU for granted as the first home game in 05' and got beat.  We let this mid-major win a big game at our house, and it gave them a huge boost in their program.  Do you even keep up w/ College Football ?  This may not be your strength.

Dantkrukuakalara, how does that crow taste? ....ooops.

----------


## venture

> Dankrutka, start w/ the facts.  Maybe you're not the familar w/ OU's football program.  Some here ( Venture & youself ) may not know that  TCU was our first Home Loss 05' before our long winning streak w/ Bob S.  So, TCU can & does beat us.  They almost did again this year.  If you don't remember this game, I will remind you...Chuck Long laid an egg as the OC and we took TCU for granted as the first home game in 05' and got beat.  We let this mid-major win a big game at our house, and it gave them a huge boost in their program.  Do you even keep up w/ College Football ?  This may not be your strength.
> 
> Dantkrukuakalara, how does that crow taste? ....ooops.


LMAO. I think most Sooner fans know about the 2005 loss. 

Regardless...this is a thread about the stadium master plan. There is a football thread in the sports section where you can share your self-assumed wisdom there and let us go back to discussing this topic seriously.

----------


## dankrutka

Yes. I remember the game. I was there. I don't consider 2005 _recent_. OU is 2-0 (undefeated) against TCU since they joined the Big 12 and also walloped them in 2008 (a convenient omission in your last post). TCU is 4-6, 2-5 in the Big 12, and is likely to lose their next two games... and their fan support is very weak. Yet you're still hanging on to the argument that they've surpassed or are competing with OU as a program. 

I have no problem with you arguing that OU has to improve, but your argument has to at least be supported by facts before we move forward.  There are plenty of schools you could have used to make a plausible argument. TCU is not one of them.

----------


## ou48A

The recent success that TCU has enjoyed under Paterson was largely based on playing an extremely weak schedule.
Now that the harsh reality’s of playing in a some what tough conference has set in, TCU has basically returned to their old SWC form. TCU has a very nice small stadium but they have a pathetic college football fan base who largely seem most interested in being pampered at the game.

 I would hate to create anymore of soft game fan environment at OU than we already have.

----------


## boitoirich

> The recent success that TCU has enjoyed under Paterson was largely based on playing an extremely weak schedule.
> Now that the harsh reality’s of playing in a some what tough conference has set in, TCU has basically returned to their old SWC form. TCU has a very nice small stadium but they have a pathetic college football fan base who largely seem most interested in being pampered at the game.
> 
>  I would hate to create anymore of soft game fan environment at OU than we already have.


It could have something to do with the fact that the old Big 12 schools and West Virginia were privileged enough to be in BCS conferences, which might have helped a little bit with recruiting. How was Patterson supposed to recruit against that? TCU will be just fine with a few recruiting cycles under their belt.

----------


## ou48A

> It could have something to do with the fact that the old Big 12 schools and West Virginia were privileged enough to be in BCS conferences, which might have helped a little bit with recruiting. How was Patterson supposed to recruit against that? TCU will be just fine with a few recruiting cycles under their belt.


Big 12 membership will not help TCU any more than SWC membership did.
Nearly every Big 12 conference member has or will soon will have nice football facilities and in some cases expanded stadiums.
Not many top recruits are going to like playing before such small passive TCU home crowds.
TCU  is no longer the flavor of the moment that helped them sign a few good prospects in prior years.

----------


## ljbab728

> Might even place THE PRIDE of Okalhoma in the Center of the South End, and a cap for the South end too.


Uh, no.  That's not going to happen. As a previous member of the PRIDE, that would be very disrespectful to relegate them to the end zone from the prime seating they have always had.

----------


## soonerfan_in_okc

How about all of you guys shut the hell up and not litter this thread with garbage that doesn't belong here, okay?

----------


## OKVision4U

> Uh, no.  That's not going to happen. As a previous member of the PRIDE, that would be very disrespectful to relegate them to the end zone from the prime seating they have always had.


My idea was not to move them to let other have a better seat, but if the South End Zone was a Large area that "amplified" The Pride and placed them in a Highly Visible ( Center ) setting.  I would not think of lessing The Pride in any way when it comes to OU football.  ( it's not a game w/o them.)

----------


## OKVision4U

> How about all of you guys shut the hell up and not litter this thread with garbage that doesn't belong here, okay?


Now what was your idea re: Stadium Expansion?  Thoughts?

----------


## ljbab728

> My idea was not to move them to let other have a better seat, but if the South End Zone was a Large area that "amplified" The Pride and placed them in a Highly Visible ( Center ) setting.  I would not think of lessing The Pride in any way when it comes to OU football.  ( it's not a game w/o them.)


It may be highly visible to the crowd but is much worse seats for those in the band.  They normally enjoy watching the game also.  I remember as a member of the Pride when we had good seats in the stands at the Cotton Bowl for the Texas game.  It really sucked when the band was moved to the field.

----------


## warreng88

OKVision4U, you are acting like the only thing that will bring recruits in is making the stadium nicer and that is probably a factor, but a very minute reason. As I have said before, recruits are more likely to go to a school where they feel comfortable with their head coach and position coach, their ability to be prepared for the NFL (playing time and coaching), proximity to home, studies/degree and sometimes, uniforms. They are not going to go to OU because where there was 30 rows of fans, now there are suites. The only thing stadium-wise that would impact them would be the fans and you can't very well replace the people who sit on their hands all game who have had the same tickets for 30 years with a screaming fan. And before you ask, yes I am aware of OU's tradition, Bob, Barry and Bud, the 2005 TCU loss, the 2001 OSU loss, the other home losses and all the big home wins. Also, I am familiar with John Blake and Howard Schnellenberger... Oh and are you familiar with the outrage that has come with removing some of the pregame band activities this year? The director's head is being called for by former and current band players because of what he did to the pregame tradition. Now, how do you think moving the entire band to the south endzone would go over with the people who've had those tickets for years and now they have to move somewhere else?

----------


## ou48A

There are some very interesting rumors floating around about the magnitude of what OU may be planing with its stadium and associated amenity’s. If these are true(?) then OU has revived commitments  of very large donations.

----------


## warreng88

I am curious what will happen with the people who have tickets on the west side upper deck if that were to be torn down and rebuilt. Something like that cannot be done in an offseason. Also, where would the media and coaching staff be relocated to? Makeshift suites on the east side until the new west side upper deck is finished?

----------


## OKVision4U

> There are some very interesting rumors floating around about the magnitude of what OU may be planing with its stadium and associated amenity’s. If these are true(?) then OU has revived commitments  of very large donations.


...well this may be great timing for that Large probject I am hoping for. ha ha.

----------


## PhiAlpha

Looks like OKVision4U got tired of making off the wall comments about he mayoral election and has moved on to doing the same for Memorial Stadium.

----------


## venture

> Looks like OKVision4U got tired of making off the wall comments about he mayoral election and has moved on to doing the same for Memorial Stadium.


You must have missed the slight detour about wanting a 20 story residential tower south of the OU campus on Highway 9 away from any sense of population density.

----------


## PhiAlpha

> You must have missed the slight detour about wanting a 20 story residential tower south of the OU campus on Highway 9 away from any sense of population density.


I didn't ever think there was a question about how necessary that would be to successful recruiting... sounds like he's really on to something... :Cool:

----------


## sroberts24

Read on another forum that a recruit had mentioned in an interview seeing a $300 Million master plan for the stadium on his recruiting visit.

----------


## ou48A

> Read on another forum that a recruit had mentioned in an interview seeing a $300 Million master plan for the stadium on his recruiting visit.


If some of the rumors are true this (on the link) looks something like what we might end up with....?
Except OU would have more suits.
For several reasons I'm still a little skeptical about something being built on this scale anytime soon

imgur: the simple image sharer

----------


## SoonerDave

> If some of the rumors are true this (on the link) looks something like what we might end up with....?
> Except OU would have more suits.
> For several reasons I'm still a little skeptical about something being built on this scale anytime soon
> 
> imgur: the simple image sharer


I, frankly, would be stunned if they truly undertook to destroy the entire current west deck just to match the east side. It would be staggeringly expensive to say nothing of how much time it would take merely to clear the site before they could start reconstructing it, combined with the fact there would be no way they would have anything ready in time for the next football season this fall even if they let contracts out for it _today._

A press/suite facility along the west side plus a bowled-in south endzone surely seem to me to be the most likely results of this. To be sure, $300M is a lot of money, but thinking the scope of a multi-story press/suite facility + demo of the existing press box, _and_ a bowled in S Endzone...suddenly $300M doesn't seem like quite so much. 

I'm not particularly an advocate of tossing a bunch of money to build so-so seats, and while I appreciate the aesthetic notion of bowling in the endzone, it's surely never held the practical appeal to me it does for others. 

Be interesting/exciting to see what they have opted to do.

----------


## OKVision4U

> Looks like OKVision4U got tired of making off the wall comments about he mayoral election and has moved on to doing the same for Memorial Stadium.


Well, it looks like I am the one that is far more tied into this great universities future.  PhiAlpha, OU48A, warreng88, Venture you will see that all my comments regarding Memorial Stadium have been 100% in line w/ the $300 M expansion.   Hmmm?  why is that?

----------


## john60

Kyle Field (Texas A&M)'s renovation is $450 million by comparison.  It looks like they are rebuilding the upper decks on their press box side.

FAQ | Redevelopment of Kyle Field

----------


## ou48A

> I, frankly, would be stunned if they truly undertook to destroy the entire current west deck just to match the east side. It would be staggeringly expensive to say nothing of how much time it would take merely to clear the site before they could start reconstructing it, combined with the fact there would be no way they would have anything ready in time for the next football season this fall even if they let contracts out for it _today._
> 
> A press/suite facility along the west side plus a bowled-in south endzone surely seem to me to be the most likely results of this. To be sure, $300M is a lot of money, but thinking the scope of a multi-story press/suite facility + demo of the existing press box, _and_ a bowled in S Endzone...suddenly $300M doesn't seem like quite so much. 
> 
> I'm not particularly an advocate of tossing a bunch of money to build so-so seats, and while I appreciate the aesthetic notion of bowling in the endzone, it's surely never held the practical appeal to me it does for others. 
> 
> Be interesting/exciting to see what they have opted to do.


While I agree with almost everything you said I don't think it would be necessary to totally destroy the west upper deck to rebuild it..... One of the most time consuming parts of stadium construction is the building of the support structure.... I believe most of this could be saved and then modified to meet the needs of a newly constructed west upper deck that would be built using large amounts of pre-cast concrete.

The entire west upper deck including the current press box was built between the 1974 and 1975 seasons. They literally started on the current west upper deck just as soon as the last of the crowd cleared out after the last home game in 1974. Some work could be done during the season.

----------


## ou48A

My concern is where would 300 million come from.... who would donate that much money?
None of OU's boosters have ever seemed willing to donate that much money for sports.
…...and do we really have a  ticket demand for an expansion of that size?

----------


## warreng88

> Well, it looks like I am the one that is far more tied into this great universities future.  PhiAlpha, OU48A, warreng88, Venture you will see that all my comments regarding Memorial Stadium have been 100% in line w/ the $300 M expansion.   Hmmm?  why is that?


I never said it wasn't necessary or that I wouldn't like it, I just said it doesn't affect recruits as much as you might think.

----------


## OKVision4U

> I never said it wasn't necessary or that I wouldn't like it, I just said it doesn't affect recruits as much as you might think.


warreng, I will explain it this way, There has not been a single expansion project completed ( or in the future ) that is directed to increasing the Cheerleaders, The Band Members, The Ruf Neks.... All project expansions are for the existing needs  & future needs ( ... ie, *Recruits* ) for the football program.  It is the reality of the OU Monster Bud started.

----------


## warreng88

> warreng, I will explain it this way, There has not been a single expansion project completed ( or in the future ) that is directed to increasing the Cheerleaders, The Band Members, The Ruf Neks.... All project expansions are for the existing needs  & future needs ( ... ie, *Recruits* ) for the football program.  It is the reality of the OU Monster Bud started.


Um, no. It is done since there is an increase in demand so much so that the supply needs to go up. I am not sure what the waiting list is anymore to get season tickets, but it was around 10,000 or more about five years ago. I think a major overhaul of a small, almost high school stadium like OSU's ten years ago into what it is now, would make a bigger impact on recruits than updating their weight room, sure. But redoing the press box and bowling in the south side of OU's Memorial stadium doesn't do as much for recruits as beating Alabama in one of the biggest upsets of the year. Just ask five star all purpose RB Joe Mixon, “Once they won the Alabama game that shut the deal,” Mixon said. “Now I’m a Sooner.“

----------


## OKVision4U

...and the loss to Baylor?   ...helped their recruiting, yes.  But we won't win all our games all the time.  So at OU, me must continue to increase our presense in every other area ( Stadium, etc ), it is required.

----------


## warreng88

> ...and the loss to Baylor?   ...helped their recruiting, yes.  But we won't win all our games all the time.  So at OU, me must continue to increase our presense in every other area ( Stadium, etc ), it is required.


I am not disagreeing with you, I just think you think it has more of an impact on recruiting that you think it does. If what you are saying is true, then Michigan, Penn State, Tennessee, Ohio State and Alabame would get all the top recruits, all the time. Alabama is arguably the best college football team right now and it has nothing to do with their stadium. It has to do with coaching, winning championships and putting players in the NFL. *THAT* is what gets recruits to come to a stadium. Look at Oregon, Autzen Stadium. Their capacity in 2001 was 41,698 and was increased to 54,000 in 2002 but they bring in a ton of top recruits due to playing really well, having cool uniforms and the stadium being a great place to play.

----------


## SoonerDave

> Um, no. It is done since there is an increase in demand so much so that the supply needs to go up. *I am not sure what the waiting list is anymore to get season tickets, but it was around 10,000 or more about five years ago.* I think a major overhaul of a small, almost high school stadium like OSU's ten years ago into what it is now, would make a bigger impact on recruits than updating their weight room, sure. But redoing the press box and bowling in the south side of OU's Memorial stadium doesn't do as much for recruits as beating Alabama in one of the biggest upsets of the year. Just ask five star all purpose RB Joe Mixon, “Once they won the Alabama game that shut the deal,” Mixon said. “Now I’m a Sooner.“


The OU season ticket waiting list has grown into a phenomenon of almost urban legend proportions, and has long been used to justify expansion to OMS - problem is the numbers aren't nearly as astounding as they seem.

First, many of the names on the list are overlapping members of individual families just trying to, as it were, "stuff the ballot box." If one finally hits the list, the others don't bother buying. 

Second, many of the folks on that list have been around forever, and when their number does come up, they can't buy them due to fill-in-the-blank changes to their personal situation, divorces, marriages, deaths, financial reversals, kids, or just plain don't want them anymore, whatever. 

Third, and this is the hardest pill for some to swallow, is that there's no surging demand for OU home season football tickets. The football office last year sent out a mass email soliciting season ticket sales from current holders that did not renew, or _presumably folks on the existing list that declined them._ They wouldn't go to that hassle for a few dozen tickets. 

Given the increased competition for discretionary/entertainment dollars in Oklahoma, particularly central Oklahoma, OU home season ticket sales aren't a slam dunk - and haven't been for years when you see the river of third-party tickets for sale around the stadium on most home dates. And I have no doubt that some generous corporate donors have bought up rather conspicuous blocks of unsold tickets to preserve OU's current home game sellout streak - some in the visitor section, some not. 

Lastly, people who _really_ want season tickets are all-but guaranteed to get them if they _make a donation to the Sooner Club._ I won't swear to this, but I believe a $100/seat donation last year got you in - and if you're already predisposed/able through your own resources or budget or whatever to drop several hundred dollars on a pair of OU season tickets, a couple hundred more probably isn't that big a hurdle to overcome if you really want them that badly. 

Joe C has always maintained he wanted the "just right" balance between supply and demand for OU football tickets, and I think a gross expansion of supply right now just wouldn't be smart. As a result, I think the bulk of the monies being tossed around here are going to a pressbox/suite expansion rather than some monumental seating increase. If they can fit in bowling the south corners in the budget, great, but if they don't expand to 100K, it won't be a shock, nor will it be some heartbreaking failure to OU's recruiting future. OU's win over Bama was worth five stadium expansions.

----------


## OKVision4U

> I am not disagreeing with you, I just think you think it has more of an impact on recruiting that you think it does. If what you are saying is true,* then Michigan, Penn State, Tennessee, Ohio State and Alabame would get all the top recruits, all the time*. Alabama is arguably the best college football team right now and it has nothing to do with their stadium. It has to do with coaching, winning championships and putting players in the NFL. *THAT* is what gets recruits to come to a stadium. Look at Oregon, Autzen Stadium. Their capacity in 2001 was 41,698 and was increased to 54,000 in 2002 but they bring in a ton of top recruits due to playing really well, having cool uniforms and the stadium being a great place to play.


They do get the pick-of-the-litter when it comes to top recruits..and they have massive stadiums.  

I"m going to speak to the Univ. of Oklahoma... We have a formula to winning.  All these factors play a major role into a young man's decision to play ball at OU and we can't fall behind on any of the criteria needed to produce championships.

----------


## ou48A

One of the cheapest and most neeeed items is a new or expanded weight room. 
It's something most recruits pay very close attention to and OU could proceed with it fairly soon.

----------


## OKVision4U

> The OU season ticket waiting list has grown into a phenomenon of almost urban legend proportions, and has long been used to justify expansion to OMS - problem is the numbers aren't nearly as astounding as they seem.
> 
> First, many of the names on the list are overlapping members of individual families just trying to, as it were, "stuff the ballot box." If one finally hits the list, the others don't bother buying. 
> 
> Second, many of the folks on that list have been around forever, and when their number does come up, they can't buy them due to fill-in-the-blank changes to their personal situation, divorces, marriages, deaths, financial reversals, kids, or just plain don't want them anymore, whatever. 
> 
> Third, and this is the hardest pill for some to swallow, is that there's no surging demand for OU home season football tickets. The football office last year sent out a mass email soliciting season ticket sales from current holders that did not renew, or _presumably folks on the existing list that declined them._ They wouldn't go to that hassle for a few dozen tickets. 
> 
> Given the increased competition for discretionary/entertainment dollars in Oklahoma, particularly central Oklahoma, OU home season ticket sales aren't a slam dunk - and haven't been for years when you see the river of third-party tickets for sale around the stadium on most home dates. And I have no doubt that some generous corporate donors have bought up rather conspicuous blocks of unsold tickets to preserve OU's current home game sellout streak - some in the visitor section, some not. 
> ...


Dave, don't forget about the Baylor loss... how much does that count?  Yes, the win over Bama was the B-12 shot this season needed ( and start of next year too ).  

The balance Joe C / Boren must maintain is "Relevance".  Each year we must be in that category of relevance to all those involved in the program, the fans, the media ( national ), and the players.  As we add more "facilities" it keeps it fresh & current.  This is the requirement of a TOP 5 Program.  It gives Bob more to close with in the living rooms of the recruits.

----------


## SoonerDave

> They do get the pick-of-the-litter when it comes to top recruits..and they have massive stadiums.  
> 
> I"m going to speak to the Univ. of Oklahoma... We have a formula to winning.  All these factors play a major role into a young man's decision to play ball at OU and we can't fall behind on any of the criteria needed to produce championships.


Then why did Rich Rodriguez fail? Why did Lloyd Carr get to "retire"? How did Appalachian State ever win at Ann Arbor? They surely should have seen the big stadium, genuflected, and died out of pure respect.

----------


## SoonerDave

> ]Dave, don't forget about the Baylor loss... how much does that count? [/B] Yes, the win over Bama was the B-12 shot this season needed ( and start of next year too ).


Didn't seem to be a player at all to Mixon. 

And, after beating the previous two-time national champion on national television in a BCS bowl by two touchdowns, that Baylor loss is barely a flickering memory.




> ]
> The balance Joe C / Boren must maintain is "Relevance".  Each year we must be in that category of relevance to all those involved in the program, the fans, the media ( national ), and the players.  As we add more "facilities" it keeps it fresh & current.  This is the requirement of a TOP 5 Program.  It gives Bob more to close with in the living rooms of the recruits.


And you do more to remain relevant by winning then installing benches. If it were the other way around, Tennessee would have been the de-facto national titlists _years_ ago and Phil Fullmer would still be employed. Besides, having a "stadium master plan" doesn't mean  nearly as much for "closing" if the last thing on that kid's head had been a double-digit loss to Bama.

What you don't seem to get, OKVision, is that _in general_ most of us  here _agree_ with you that we need to keep facilities updated and fresh. No argument there. But this notion you seem to put up there that we have to perpetually construct some sort of half-billion-dollar Taj Mahal upgrade every three years or we'll fall off the map just doesn't pass the sniff test. And it doesn't pass the _reality_ test, either, as many other programs listed here would attest.

Not really interested in further perpetuating this discussion, in all honesty. I'd just like to see the actual master plan and what's coming. I have no doubt Joe C has his pulse on what's needed and how to get it done. I think, whatever it is, he'll do a grand job of getting it implemented, and it will be _right-sized_ for the Sooners.

----------


## OKVision4U

> Then why did Rich Rodriguez fail? Why did Lloyd Carr get to "retire"? *How did Appalachian State ever win at Ann Arbor*? They surely should have seen the big stadium, genuflected, and died out of pure respect.


1.  They watched "Facing the Giants" for their Friday Night at the Movies.
2.  They played inspired ball.
3.  On any given day, any team can win.
4.  The big boys overlooked ApState by practicing for the next "significant" apponent?
5.  Parity in sports.

At OU it is simple, to maintain any advantage for our tradition, NC's, Sooner Magic, we have to keep that momentum going through Expansions, Keeping Bob S as our HC, ....all the above.

----------


## SoonerDave

> 1.  They watched "Facing the Giants" for their Friday Night at the Movies.
> 2.  They played inspired ball.
> 3.  On any given day, any team can win.
> 4.  The big boys overlooked ApState by practicing for the next "significant" apponent?
> 5.  Parity in sports.


And you finally proved my point. Top five reasons for underdogs to win? Not one has _anything_ to do with having a 100,000 seat stadium. 

Whew. Glad that's finally done.

----------


## OKVision4U

> Didn't seem to be a player at all to Mixon. 
> 
> And, after beating the previous two-time national champion on national television in a BCS bowl by two touchdowns, that Baylor loss is barely a flickering memory.
> 
> 
> 
> And you do more to remain relevant by winning then installing benches. If it were the other way around, Tennessee would have been the de-facto national titlists _years_ ago and Phil Fullmer would still be employed. Besides, having a "stadium master plan" doesn't mean  nearly as much for "closing" if the last thing on that kid's head had been a double-digit loss to Bama.
> 
> What you don't seem to get, OKVision, is that _in general_ most of us  here _agree_ with you that we need to keep facilities updated and fresh. No argument there. *But this notion you seem to put up there that we have to perpetually construct some sort of half-billion-dollar Taj Mahal upgrade every three years or we'll fall off the map just doesn't pass the sniff test. And it doesn't pass the reality test, either, as many other programs listed here would attest.*Not really interested in further perpetuating this discussion, in all honesty. I'd just like to see the actual master plan and what's coming. I have no doubt Joe C has his pulse on what's needed and how to get it done. I think, whatever it is, he'll do a grand job of getting it implemented, and it will be _right-sized_ for the Sooners.


Dave, you can blow my statement way out of proportion, ...never said every 3 years, never said .5 B. I have been 100% accurate on exactly what is intended for this expansion.  Now you can disagree w/ the "why" we are doing it, sure.  

*What I'm talking about is making Bob's job easier, not more difficult*.  Thus, a stadium expansion that is significant is required.  If you don't like the numbers of 100K fans, then so be it.  

Relevance & Fresh.

----------


## warreng88

> One of the cheapest and most neeeed items is a new or expanded weight room. 
> It's something most recruits pay very close attention to and OU could proceed with it fairly soon.


Agreed. That seems to be the trend over the last couple of years with top college football teams like Bama, Oregon, Nebraska and Florida spending obscene amounts of money upgrading their weight room and personalizing them. Here is a cool article with pictures to match:

Arms Race: Photos of top weight rooms in college football | Saturday Down South

----------


## OKVision4U

> And you finally proved my point. Top five reasons for underdogs to win? Not one has _anything_ to do with having a 100,000 seat stadium. 
> 
> Whew. Glad that's finally done.


Dave , Warreng, let me ask you, if we "froze" all spending on OU Football for the next 50 years, what would be the outcome of our program then?  ...we don't have to spend it.  we could save it.

Dave you may not truly understand "how the OU advantage" is maintained.  If you want the OU program to "be an underdog", then yes, they have a small % of winning each game.

But this is not who we are.  Decades of winning is not cheap and will not be played in a pasture.

----------


## warreng88

> Dave , Warreng, let me ask you, if we "froze" all spending on OU Football for the next 50 years, what would be the outcome of our program then?  ...we don't have to spend it.  we could save it.
> 
> Dave you may not truly understand "how the OU advantage" is maintained.  If you want the OU program to "be an underdog", then yes, they have a small % of winning each game.
> 
> But this is not who we are.  Decades of winning is not cheap and will not be played in a pasture.


Show me where I said or anyone else said we don't want OU to spend any more money on the program...

----------


## SoonerDave

> Show me where I said or anyone else said we don't want OU to spend any more money on the program...


Ditto for me, Vision. You seem to be purposely ignoring and misrepresenting what is being said by folks in this thread, and I for one don't appreciate it. 




> Dave , Warreng, let me ask you, if we "froze" all spending on OU Football for the next 50 years, what would be the outcome of our program then? ...we don't have to spend it. we could save it.
> 
> Dave you may not truly understand "how the OU advantage" is maintained. If you want the OU program to "be an underdog", then yes, they have a small % of winning each game.


Let me tell you something, OK, I'll bet dollars to donuts I'm older than you. In my lifetime, I've seen OU win four of its seven national titles. I've seen three of its Heisman trophy winners. And I've seen us get blown out in Norman when we had Chef Boy Ar Dee for a coach. 

With all due respect, don't you _dare_ patronize or condescend to me (or anyone else on this board) about "my not understanding how the OU advantage is maintained". Not one more message of it, because I won't up with it anymore. 

I've told you in numerous posts on this thread that *I AGREE WITH YOU* regarding the need to keep facilities updated and expanded. I have _actual photographs_ of the 1974 STEP west deck expansion taken when I was nine years old, and when we built the new south endzone a few years later .Heck, I have pictures of the segments of the sections of what was then the brand new, red electronic scoreboard that replaced the 50's era green beast IN that old south endzone. It is GREAT and _vital_ to expand, to update, to refresh -- and _of course_ I realize and agree that all of those things take money. Once and for all, _STOP trying to make it sound like those of us who don't agree with YOUR vision of expansion as being anti expenditure, or part of your "freeze spending for 50 years" asininity. IT ISN'T TRUE. No more!!!!_

*You* have asserted that if we don't make these gargantuan leaps of capacity that we will inevitably fall behind in recruiting, and numerous posters here have _demonstrated that your statement is factually and historically wrong._ *Wrong.* *Your* posts here contain the implicit notion that winning is not possible without a huge stadium, and you have taken nearly anyone that even _slightly_ disagrees with you to task for it. If you dare to suggest otherwise, you're being disingenuous at worst and insulting at best. And I've had enough of it. You refuse to acknowledge that there are now more than a handful of Baylor's out there that were perpetual nobodies, yet started winning in the midst of playing in crappy little stadiums, yet now are upgrading. Parity in the game is distributing the athletic wealth across traditional and non-traditional powers. Winning is the elixer. Money is the grease. Recruiting is the fuel. Facilities, program support and a favorable administration are the gears in the machine that keep everything else churning. 

Yes, we must enhance and refine. And we must do so intelligently, not because we're running scared of someone else that we think "has a bigger one." Fortunately, that's why they pay Joe C the big bucks- to make precisely those kinds of decisions. I've said before, and I'll say again, I'm sure Joe C. has his hand on the right steps to make sure that the next wave of expenditures on Sooner football are intelligent and in the best interests of the program and the university. 

Said it before, but I've relented - but I'm going to stick by it this time - I'm done here until _I_ see something material about the actual plan being released. That will be great fun to review and anticipate when it happens and the plans all start to unfold.

----------


## ou48A

> Dave , Warreng, let me ask you, if we "froze" all spending on OU Football for the next 50 years, what would be the outcome of our program then?  ...we don't have to spend it.  we could save it.
> 
> Dave you may not truly understand "how the OU advantage" is maintained.  If you want the OU program to "be an underdog", then yes, they have a small % of winning each game.
> 
> But this is not who we are.  Decades of winning is not cheap and will not be played in a pasture.


All OU fans that I know of want major stadium, other football and basketball facility's  improvements.

But most know the process must be financially managed in a big business like way.

 Fortunately for OU we have one of the very top decision makers in the business. OU's revenue grew by over 17 million just last year under Joe C. leadership.. By comparison while operating in a similar state economy and while their program was at or near historic  peaks, OSU's revenue declined by over $10 million dollars last year.

OU's revenue is now in 5th place at over $123 million and ahead of such schools as LSU, Tennessee Penn ST, Auburn ,TOSU and Michigan and their much larger stadiums.

Your way, of possible over expansion, could upset the balance that Joe C. has found and put at risk the OU's large athletic revenue increases.

With a track record like his I'm going to trust whatever Joe C wants.

----------


## ou48A

> Agreed. That seems to be the trend over the last couple of years with top college football teams like Bama, Oregon, Nebraska and Florida spending obscene amounts of money upgrading their weight room and personalizing them. Here is a cool article with pictures to match:
> 
> Arms Race: Photos of top weight rooms in college football | Saturday Down South


Those are good pictures.... thanks for posting.

I have an idea about what might be a great location for a  new OU weight room....  When they tear down the old dorm in the location that's just north of the BUD a new building with large windows overlooking the Heisman trophy statues would serve as a reminder to all athletes of the high expectation we have as they push them self's though the pain of getting better.

----------


## OKVision4U

> Ditto for me, Vision. You seem to be purposely ignoring and misrepresenting what is being said by folks in this thread, and I for one don't appreciate it. 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me tell you something, OK, I'll bet dollars to donuts I'm older than you. In my lifetime, I've seen OU win four of its seven national titles. I've seen three of its Heisman trophy winners. And I've seen us get blown out in Norman when we had Chef Boy Ar Dee for a coach. 
> 
> With all due respect, don't you _dare_ patronize or condescend to me (or anyone else on this board) about "my not understanding how the OU advantage is maintained". Not one more message of it, because I won't up with it anymore. 
> 
> I've told you in numerous posts on this thread that *I AGREE WITH YOU* regarding the need to keep facilities updated and expanded. I have _actual photographs_ of the 1974 STEP west deck expansion taken when I was nine years old, and when we built the new south endzone a few years later .Heck, I have pictures of the segments of the sections of what was then the brand new, red electronic scoreboard that replaced the 50's era green beast IN that old south endzone. It is GREAT and _vital_ to expand, to update, to refresh -- and _of course_ I realize and agree that all of those things take money. Once and for all, _STOP trying to make it sound like those of us who don't agree with YOUR vision of expansion as being anti expenditure, or part of your "freeze spending for 50 years" asininity. IT ISN'T TRUE. No more!!!!_
> ...


SoonerDave, thank you for watching & following the program for many years.  That said, you still may not fully understand it.  You were comparing ApState to OU.   ....enough said.

We need our stadium to equal our tradiion.  Like it or not, it is an arms race.

----------


## warreng88

> SoonerDave, thank you for watching & following the program for many years.  That said, you still may not fully understand it.  You were comparing ApState to OU.   ....enough said.
> 
> We need our stadium to equal our tradiion.  Like it or not, it is an arms race.


Yeah (in my best Lumbergh voice), he never compared OU to App State. That is you trying to discredit him. Here is the exact quote: "Then why did Rich Rodriguez fail? Why did Lloyd Carr get to "retire"? *How did Appalachian State ever win at Ann Arbor?* They surely should have seen the big stadium, genuflected, and died out of pure respect." 

You are the worst kind of internet person. You try and try to make a point and person after person proves you wrong over and over and over again and instead of saying, "You're right, I'm wrong, let's move on" you keep on with your mind-numbing drivel, running yourself in circles and I have had enough. You were at least a little entertaining when you were talking about building a recockulous 40 story tower on Highway 9 and Chautauqua, then with your absurd notion that OKC could host the Olympics in the next 15 years, let alone our lifetime. You are back on ignore and I will not ever address you again. I really hope all others on here put you on ignore so you will finally see that no one is in contact with you or responding to your posts and you will eventually just give up and go away.

----------


## OKVision4U

> Yeah (in my best Lumbergh voice), he never compared OU to App State. That is you trying to discredit him. Here is the exact quote: "Then why did Rich Rodriguez fail? Why did Lloyd Carr get to "retire"? *How did Appalachian State ever win at Ann Arbor?* They surely should have seen the big stadium, genuflected, and died out of pure respect." 
> 
> You are the worst kind of* internet person*. You try and try to make a point and person after person proves you wrong over and over and over again and instead of saying, "You're right, I'm wrong, let's move on" you keep on with your mind-numbing drivel, running yourself in circles and I have had enough. You were at least a little entertaining when you were talking about building a recockulous 40 story tower on Highway 9 and Chautauqua, then with your absurd notion that OKC could host the Olympics in the next 15 years, let alone our lifetime. You are back on ignore and I will not ever address you again. I really hope all others on here put you on ignore so you will finally see that no one is in contact with you or responding to your posts and you will eventually just give up and go away.


Ok, that really makes sense.  Thanks.

----------


## OKVision4U

> Yeah (in my best Lumbergh voice), he never compared OU to App State. That is you trying to discredit him. Here is the exact quote: "Then why did Rich Rodriguez fail? Why did Lloyd Carr get to "retire"? *How did Appalachian State ever win at Ann Arbor?* They surely should have seen the big stadium, genuflected, and died out of pure respect." 
> 
> You are the worst kind of internet person. You try and try to make a point and person after person proves you wrong over and over and over again and instead of saying, "You're right, I'm wrong, let's move on" you keep on with your mind-numbing drivel, running yourself in circles and I have had enough. You were at least a little entertaining when you were talking about building a recockulous 40 story tower on Highway 9 and Chautauqua, then with your absurd notion that OKC could host the Olympics in the next 15 years, let alone our lifetime.* You are back on ignore and I will not ever address you again*. I really hope all others on here put you on ignore so you will finally see that no one is in contact with you or responding to your posts and you will eventually just give up and go away.


Ok, good.  That works for me.  I'm gonna miss ya.

----------


## venture

> Yeah (in my best Lumbergh voice), he never compared OU to App State. That is you trying to discredit him. Here is the exact quote: "Then why did Rich Rodriguez fail? Why did Lloyd Carr get to "retire"? *How did Appalachian State ever win at Ann Arbor?* They surely should have seen the big stadium, genuflected, and died out of pure respect." 
> 
> You are the worst kind of internet person. You try and try to make a point and person after person proves you wrong over and over and over again and instead of saying, "You're right, I'm wrong, let's move on" you keep on with your mind-numbing drivel, running yourself in circles and I have had enough. You were at least a little entertaining when you were talking about building a recockulous 40 story tower on Highway 9 and Chautauqua, then with your absurd notion that OKC could host the Olympics in the next 15 years, let alone our lifetime. You are back on ignore and I will not ever address you again. I really hope all others on here put you on ignore so you will finally see that no one is in contact with you or responding to your posts and you will eventually just give up and go away.


He seems to make these rounds on various sections of the forum. I guess we are being blessed with his trash again here. Ah well. Every village has to have an idiot, so I guess that is the role he is trying to fill.

Dave, OU48, and yourself got this locked down pretty well. I completely agree that over expansion for the sake of ***** envy is just stupid. I'd rather have an extremely profitable program, a beautiful 80,000 seat stadium with many luxury suites for those donors that can afford to support our school, and a quality weight room and other services for the students. This whole scheme of massive stadiums, towers in the middle of nowhere, and Olympics hosting wouldn't even fly in SimCity if playing without the cheat modes enabled. :-P

----------


## OKVision4U

> He seems to make these rounds on various sections of the forum. I guess we are being blessed with his trash again here. Ah well. Every village has to have an idiot, so I guess that is the role he is trying to fill.
> 
> Dave, OU48, and yourself got this locked down pretty well. I completely agree that over expansion for the sake of ***** envy is just stupid. I'd rather have an extremely profitable program, a beautiful 80,000 seat stadium with many luxury suites for those donors that can afford to support our school, and a quality weight room and other services for the students. This whole scheme of massive stadiums, towers in the middle of nowhere, and Olympics hosting wouldn't even fly in SimCity if playing without the cheat modes enabled. :-P


Venture, you know, I speak on behalf of that Large majority that doesn't have the time to view their opinions.  ...not the small ( < 1% ) that live their lives through a forum.  OKCtalk is great information, just don't get too carried away w/ your courage behind a keypad.  It is easy to type it when they are not standing next to you. 

If you don't agree, then fine, but you may want to pull back on your tone.

----------


## OKVision4U

> He seems to make these rounds on various sections of the forum. I guess we are being blessed with his trash again here. Ah well. Every village has to have an idiot, so I guess that is the role he is trying to fill.
> 
> Dave, OU48, and yourself got this locked down pretty well. I completely agree that over expansion for the sake of ***** envy is just stupid. I'd rather have an extremely profitable program, a beautiful 80,000 seat stadium with many luxury suites for those donors that can afford to support our school, and a quality weight room and other services for the students. This whole scheme of* massive stadiums*, towers in the middle of nowhere, and Olympics hosting wouldn't even fly in SimCity if playing without the cheat modes enabled. :-P


Venture, if you live in Norman you should know this already.  The Univ. of Oklahoma is getting ready to spend over $300M on a new stadium expansion.  Even the university / the athletic dept / the Admin agrees w/ me.

----------


## venture

> Venture, you know, I speak on behalf of that Large majority that doesn't have the time to view their opinions. ...not the small ( < 1% ) that live their lives through a forum. OKCtalk is great information, just don't get too carried away w/ your courage behind a keypad. It is easy to type it when they are not standing next to you. 
> 
> If you don't agree, then fine, but you may want to pull back on your tone.


I have no problem calling people "logically challenged" to their face. I'm very honest when people refuse to provide proof for the nonsense they spew. I don't care if you are a random person hiding behind a made up name or 2 feet in front of me. 




> Venture, if you live in Norman you should know this already.  The Univ. of Oklahoma is getting ready to spend over $300M on a new stadium expansion.  Even the university / the athletic dept / the Admin agrees w/ me.


Hmm. So what position do you hold in the city that gives you such authority to know this? You have basically called some fools on this forum that are in fact DIRECTLY connected to those that are making these decisions. Back up what you are posting or shut it down.

----------


## ou48A

Maybe someday?

----------


## venture

I kinda like how it has the O & U in it.  :Smile:

----------


## ou48A

> I kinda like how it has the O & U in it.


Me too,,,,,, but eventually...... probably decades from now..... the rumors say that an east side type upper deck will extend all the way around the entire stadium..... including the north side  and when it is OU will have  a stadium pushing a 110,000 type  of  number for its seating capacity....

We need to make sure that we don't build anything of significance  in or around the stadium now that would need to be torn out later.         
I hate it when we do that.

----------


## OKVision4U

> I have no problem calling people "logically challenged" to their face. I'm very honest when people refuse to provide proof for the nonsense they spew. I don't care if you are a random person hiding behind a made up name or 2 feet in front of me. 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm. So what position do you hold in the city that gives you such authority to know this? You have basically called some fools on this forum that are in fact *DIRECTLY connected* to those that are making these decisions. Back up what you are posting or shut it down.


Dentures, they are allowed to have their view.  We all have our sources.

So Dentures, you have not heard?  ...that means your source and a couple of others may not be "that directly" connected.  I guess if it doesn't happen at an aiport or have a runway, then the value of your opinion is not that great.  I will keep you in mind when I need a weather report or flight schedule.  Thanks.

----------


## sroberts24

Would love that!  But with the jumbo screen on the 2nd level would keep the seat count down and make this somewhat doable.

----------


## OKVision4U

..and several new fan inter-actions features.  Good stuff!

----------


## warreng88

> Maybe someday?


So, if the uppers were to wrap all the way around south, how would it affect the Switzer Center? Would they just build over and around it? I assume the building would butt up right against the practice field south of the stadium?

----------


## ou48A

> So, if the uppers were to wrap all the way around south, how would it affect the Switzer Center? Would they just build over and around it? I assume the building would butt up right against the practice field south of the stadium?


My understanding is OU would build over and around the Switzer Center and that the Switzer Center will see a large expansion. Joe C once expalined how this would work.... The rake of the curent south enedzone won't be a problem  as many fear. But I hate the fact that OU didn't build the south end zone to the same rake of the old parts of the stadium.

Personally and until they construct an upper deck around the entire stadium I would rather have an  upper deck in the north end zone,,, but also fill in the corners on the south end zone and then add a south end zone upper deck when demand warrants.

----------


## warreng88

> My understanding is OU would build over and around the Switzer Center and that the Switzer Center will see a large expansion. Joe C once expalined how this would work.... The rake of the curent south enedzone won't be a problem  as many fear. But I hate the fact that OU didn't build the south end zone to the same rake of the old parts of the stadium.
> 
> Personally and until they construct an upper deck around the entire stadium I would rather have an  upper deck in the north end zone,,, but also fill in the corners on the south end zone and then add a south end zone upper deck when demand warrants.


I am curious what they would do with the mammoth scoreboard/video board they installed a few seasons ago on the south side. Work it into the new specs or possibly just move it to the north side?

----------


## ou48A

> I am curious what they would do with the mammoth scoreboard/video board they installed a few seasons ago on the south side. Work it into the new specs or possibly just move it to the north side?


I am not sure..... Those things have a limited life though.The cost has come way down. I would bet OU  goes with a new one and places it at the top of the south upper deck?
I have heard a rumor that OU  will be installing a much bigger screen in the north end zone?

----------


## Just the facts

> And you finally proved my point. Top five reasons for underdogs to win? Not one has _anything_ to do with having a 100,000 seat stadium. 
> 
> Whew. Glad that's finally done.


Actually, Appalachian St started stadium expansion and upgrades in the mid-'90s which landed them recruits who won multiple FCS championships.  Plans for stadium expansion were announced in 2005 that landed them recruits who then eventually beat Michigan in Ann Arbor in 2007.  Just saying.

----------


## ou48A

When you build new facility’s it creates an excitement around the football program that in turn is sold to recruits...... 
Obviously OU won’t be maxing out its stadium size anytime soon but having something new or planed for the players helps recruiting.... 

A new and bigger weight room probably offers OU the biggest recruiting bump for the lowest cost.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> Dentures, they are allowed to have their view.  We all have our sources.
> 
> So Dentures, you have not heard?  ...that means your source and a couple of others may not be "that directly" connected.  I guess if it doesn't happen at an aiport or have a runway, then the value of your opinion is not that great.  I will keep you in mind when I need a weather report or flight schedule.  Thanks.


The name calling man; it is immature and your "insults" aren't even that good.

----------


## mugofbeer

> Maybe someday?


Would there be some sort of giant fan to blow some air into the stadium for day games in September?  We nearly suffocated at a couple this past year.

----------


## Martin

> Dentures, they are allowed to have their view.  We all have our sources.
> 
> So Dentures, you have not heard?  ...that means your source and a couple of others may not be "that directly" connected.  I guess if it doesn't happen at an aiport or have a runway, then the value of your opinion is not that great.  I will keep you in mind when I need a weather report or flight schedule.  Thanks.


ok... let's cut it out with the name-calling. -M

----------


## warreng88

> A new and bigger weight room probably offers OU the biggest recruiting bump for the lowest cost.


Nope, a bigger stadium is the only way to go, remember?

----------


## ou48A

I have no idea if this is true or not but there are rumors right now that OU has been approaching its major donor base for major contributions.  Supposedly the OU goal is to raise $450 million. 

A radio talk show host on KREF  indicated this morning that OU is going to add on to the stadium and that the new seating total will be somewhere in the 90's and that much of the expansion will come from additional suites.

IMO $450 million would likely involve a major stadium over haul and expansion along with a new basketball arena.

----------


## venture

ND just put out pictures of their $400 million stadium overhaul, so if that amount is similar for OU I guess we can expect a similar project in scope.

----------


## warreng88

> ND just put out pictures of their $400 million stadium overhaul, so if that amount is similar for OU I guess we can expect a similar project in scope.


I was just getting ready to post that. Notice the price, but it only increases the seating by 3,000-4,000 seats from 80,795 to about 84,000.

Here is a quote from ND President John I. Jenkins: "At a time when some are questioning the future of the residential college campus we believe the investment in these new facilities, *which will house new research and teaching venues, several academic departments, a much-expanded student center, a digital media center and a variety of hospitality and programming spaces, will greatly enhance the campus experience for all those who study, live, work here and visit Notre Dame, as well as new amenities that will deliver outstanding game day experiences for Irish fans.* Since its founding, one of Notre Dame's greatest assets has been the boldness of its vision the ability to see possibilities and connections where others saw only obstacles and fragmentation. This project continues that boldness of vision.

----------


## warreng88

This might be a very simple question, but can they move the smaller practice fields from on the SW corner of the stadium (not the really nice one directly south of the stadium) and build a smaller B-ball arena there? I would think even with a stadium expansion, you could get a 6,000-8,000 person stadium on the corner and have some Asp and Lindsey interaction.

----------


## ou48A

> This might be a very simple question, but can they move the smaller practice fields from on the SW corner of the stadium (not the really nice one directly south of the stadium) and build a smaller B-ball arena there? I would think even with a stadium expansion, you could get a 6,000-8,000 person stadium on the corner and have some Asp and Lindsey interaction.


I'm certain there is no way the OU football program would ever consider reducing the amount of state of the art football practice fields they now have. Most other good teams have as much or more practice space  as OU.

But OU might consider a location just across the street to the south in an area that is mostly now a parking lot?

My preferred new basketball arena location remains at the NE corner of Jenkins and Brooks.

----------


## warreng88

> I'm certain there is no way the OU football program would ever consider reducing the amount of state of the art football practice fields they now have. Most other good teams have as much or more practice space  as OU.
> 
> But OU might consider a location just across the street to the south in an area that is mostly now a parking lot?
> 
> My preferred new basketball arena location remains at the NE corner of Jenkins and Brooks.


The area south of the stadium is a huge tailgating area (as I am sure you are aware) and it always really cool to walk down Lindsey with the stadium on your left all the Sooner faithful on your right with people playing football in the street, cooking out, etc. I would much more prefer the NE/C of Jenkins and Boyd or even the SE/C in that parking lot. It seems like there is a sea of parking there anyway.

----------


## ljbab728

> The area south of the stadium is a huge tailgating area (as I am sure you are aware) and it always really cool to walk down Lindsey with the stadium on your left all the Sooner faithful on your right with people playing football in the street, cooking out, etc. I would much more prefer the NE/C of Jenkins and Boyd or even the SE/C in that parking lot. It seems like there is a sea of parking there anyway.


That reminds me of the days I used to always be able to park on the practice field just south of the stadium for every game.  It was heaven.   :Wink:

----------


## Just the facts

If they said JTF - you pick the new basketball location, I would put it at the NW corner of University and Main.

----------


## ou48A

> If they said JTF - you pick the new basketball location, I would put it at the NW corner of University and Main.


The problem with that location is that it only recreates much the same problem that we have now...
But its even further away from where the bulk of Student live. Its been out on its own island.

A downtown Norman  location would require that decent buildings be torn down. It would be a major encroachment on near by neighborhoods, traffic and parking would be a nightmare.... That location just simply isn't going to happen.... 

It would be better to put  a  new arena near where a major detestation already exist for many different events and where they have already built complementary supporting infrastructure such as housing, parking and retail services. But also near where a newly revamped physical plant exist that would be needed to supply heat and air. 

My preferred location is basically across the street from the physical plant. This location would save a lot of money up front but also in ongoing operating cost. It would be with in walking distance for virtually all on campus students. It would send many more shoppers into the Campus Corner area.

----------


## ou48A

> I would much more prefer the NE/C of Jenkins and Boyd or even the SE/C in that parking lot. It seems like there is a sea of parking there anyway.


Those locations would not be bad at all. But I believe OU would need to buy up existing property's including a number of several old mostly poorly maintained homes.
I'm not sure, but you might get into historical neighborhood issues on the north side of Boyd?

----------


## Just the facts

> The problem with that location is that it only recreates much the same problem that we have now...
> But its even further away from where the bulk of Student live. Its been out on its own island.
> 
> A downtown Norman  location would require that decent buildings be torn down. It would be a major encroachment on near by neighborhoods, traffic and parking would be a nightmare.... That location just simply isn't going to happen....


That all depends on what type of community you are trying to make.  Personally I would like to see a lot more student housing get relocated closer to downtown Norman.

You're right though - it isn't going to happen.

----------


## HangryHippo

I would like LNC moved closer to the heart of campus, perhaps near the current location of the Huff or just south of there, replacing all the ugly old Cross Center buildings.

----------


## ou48A

> That all depends on what type of community you are trying to make.  Personally *I would like to see a lot more student housing get relocated closer to downtown Norman*.
> 
> You're right though - it isn't going to happen.


By far the large concentration of people in Norman is at or very near OU. It is by far the largest destination in Norman and has a gigantic square footage advantage over downtown Norman with the potential for far more.

It makes zero scene for any reason to have students living several blocks further away from their classes and many of their other needs & wants. OU could not support them or maintain any downtown Norman facility in a cost effective way.

Fortunately OU officials  are way to intelligent to ever even waist their time entertaining something so silly and that's why it won't ever happen.

----------


## Just the facts

ou48A, you should research the number of universities across America that are trying to re-establish or connect to near by downtowns.  It is a national movement and OU is getting left behind.  Anyhow - enough on that topic so if you want the last word have at it.

As for the Stadium Master Plan, I like the idea of removing the south end zone and old upper deck and making the whole thing match the new upper deck.  I hate the Frankenstein effect where you can see every addition.

----------


## ou48A

> ou48A, you should research the number of universities across America that are trying to re-establish or connect to near by downtowns.  It is a national movement and OU is getting left behind.  Anyhow - enough on that topic so if you want the last word have at it.
> 
> As for the Stadium Master Plan, I like the idea of removing the south end zone and old upper deck and making the whole thing match the new upper deck.  I hate the Frankenstein effect where you can see every addition.


In general the more density there is near the heart of OU's campus the better it is for all....Most of all for the ten's of thousands of students, facility, staff and many visitors... It's a more cost effective time efficient way for all to operate. The new OU train station (if the system is ever built ) will only increase the density of the OU area of Norman.

As far as the upper decks go there are rumors that OU is considering extending the east side upper deck around the south end zone including the corners and replacing the west side upper deck....
eventually we could see an upper deck like the east side wrapped around the entire top of the stadium,. We need to make sure we don't do anything to make it a more costly process.

What is built will depend on the economics of this and OU's ability to raise money.

----------


## ou48A

> If we played today against Alabama, we would not match-up (talent only) against them on 90% of the positions.


Really
Just goes to show how quickly perceptions can change and that teams can improve and get worse.

----------


## OKVision4U

We were at a _talent_ deficit, across the board on most ALL positions.  The difference lies between ( Great coaching - OC. Huepel had his best game too.  DC. Mike Stoops shut them down. & Big Game Bob let it fly again. )  

...we had a RS Fresh. at QB that played his greatest game ( so far ).  We played with heart and won.

----------


## BG918

JTF, while I agree that downtown Norman could use such an anchor to continue its revitalization further west I think you have to keep a new arena on the OU campus.  OU48 is right that close proximity to students, Campus Corner and parking are key elements which would point to a location between the stadium and the Duck Pond.  I do think in time you will see more student housing in and around Campus Corner and in the area east of Campus and south of Boyd making the location of the new arena, and the existing stadium, even better for students.

----------


## ou48A

> We were at a _talent_ deficit, across the board on most ALL positions.  The difference lies between ( Great coaching - OC. Huepel had his best game too.  DC. Mike Stoops shut them down. & Big Game Bob let it fly again. )  
> 
> ...we had a RS Fresh. at QB that played his greatest game ( so far ).  We played with heart and won.


I guess you missed the part where some members of the Alabama coaching staff said both before and after the game that OU was the fastest team they faced all season bar none.
I guess you also miss that 	OU was able to pick up key first downs running the ball... A feat that many thought unlikely..... I guess you miss the  OU walk-on FB pancaking Alabama's 265 pound  All  America middle linebacker.... OU's talent created  turnovers and sacks unlike any other team has against Alabama in many years. It was also the second most points ever scored on Alabama in a bowl game

OU's win over Alabama was no fluke.

----------


## ou48A

> JTF, while I agree that downtown Norman could use such an anchor to continue its revitalization further west I think you have to keep a new arena on the OU campus.  OU48 is right that close proximity to students, Campus Corner and parking are key elements which would point to a location between the stadium and the Duck Pond.  I do think in time you will see more student housing in and around Campus Corner and in the area east of Campus and south of Boyd making the location of the new arena, and the existing stadium, even better for students.


OU is not going to be building new dorms off campus and I seriously doubt very many large  state run research university’s are going to be building new dorm space over a half mile away from the main part of campus when they have plenty of options on  or very near there campus.

Just as I communicated  to OU when I was asked to given my thoughts....  a new arena near the new proposed OU train station makes an arena near by a very attractive option.

----------


## dankrutka

I've always thought the basketball arena should go where the practice football field is south of the stadium at Jenkins and Lindsey. That's too good of a location for a practice field, which could moved next to the track facility if a parking garage was added. The arena could be done when the south side of the stadium is bowled in (kind of like OSU)... That's my dream anyway...

----------


## venture

I guess I think a mix of Kerry's and OU48's ideas are probably best. I agree the new arena, if there will be one, should be on campus near the core of the students. However, I also think it is advantageous of the school to expand the community north some closer to downtown. I'm not saying student housing specifically, but other developments by the university. I picture downtown Norman being more of where OU students "graduate" to and and move to once they are out of the dorms or in graduate school. Think low rent office and research space for students to get involved in think tanks or business start ups. Tie in a close community that is walkable and more urban than the rest of the city (Norman). 

Yes we have the research business park on the south side of campus, but I think that is a bit too corporate for a few "kids" brainstorming together on the tech start up in a downtown office where they can go down stairs and down the street a bit for lunch or dinner.While I'm dreaming, how about a street car from campus to downtown as well to connect in that area to a commuter rail station near either campus or downtown.

----------


## Just the facts

Downtown Norman should become to OU what downtown Palo Alto is to Stanford.

Several universities play basketball off-campus and after a short stint of on-campus arena construction, the trend is moving more towards campus-adjacent locations for a number of reasons.

----------


## hoya

> ou48A, you should research the number of universities across America that are trying to re-establish or connect to near by downtowns.  It is a national movement and OU is getting left behind.  Anyhow - enough on that topic so if you want the last word have at it.
> 
> As for the Stadium Master Plan, I like the idea of removing the south end zone and old upper deck and making the whole thing match the new upper deck.  I hate the Frankenstein effect where you can see every addition.


I think that will take a whole lot of money for not a whole lot of return.  I think even with the rumored $300-450M renovation, you'll be looking at a relatively minor physical change to the stadium.  I'd love for Memorial Stadium to look like the picture that was posted above, but that's something that will happen in very small steps, if ever.  You'd be paying a premium just to get rid of that "Frankenstein" look, and that's without adding a single seat.

----------


## hoya

> I've always thought the basketball arena should go where the practice football field is south of the stadium at Jenkins and Lindsey. That's too good of a location for a practice field, which could moved next to the track facility if a parking garage was added. The arena could be done when the south side of the stadium is bowled in (kind of like OSU)... That's my dream anyway...


That would be a great area because you could use the parking garage that already exists at the stadium for the new basketball arena.

----------


## ou48A

> ou48A, you should research the number of universities across America that are trying to re-establish or connect to near by downtowns.  It is a national movement and OU is getting left behind.  Anyhow - enough on that topic so if you want the last word have at it.
> 
> As for the Stadium Master Plan, I like the idea of removing the south end zone and old upper deck and making the whole thing match the new upper deck.  I hate the Frankenstein effect where you can see every addition.


Our dollars need to be spent in ways that bring the  biggest benefits to the most amounts of people.
VERY Clearly in OU's case a new arena should and will be  on OU campus..... in part because it would increase density by much greater amounts than a downtown Norman location..... Increasing density is something most posters on this board want.

It's highly likely that most of the university's who are moving parts of their operations to their downtown areas  have run out of available space and are looking for cheaper options..... OU has plenty of cheaper land for a new basketball arena and  better density to boot.

----------


## ou48A

> JTF, while I agree that downtown Norman could use such an anchor to continue its revitalization further west I think you have to keep a new arena on the OU campus.  OU48 is right that close proximity to students, Campus Corner and parking are key elements which would point to a location between the stadium and the Duck Pond.  I do think* in time you will see more student housing in and around Campus Corner and in the area east of Campus and south of Boyd making the location of the new arena, and the existing stadium, even better for students*.


Speaking of housing near OU's campus......With a new OU commuter rail station I can envision the strip of land just east of the tracks near OU's duck pond being redeveloped with 3 to 4 story apartments / condos..... I have seen this done along DART's rail line.  

This would further add density to the area.

----------


## ou48A

> That would be a great area because you could use the parking garage that already exists at the stadium for the new basketball arena.


I like the idea of being able to use the same parking garages and anything else  for as many events as possible.....
But I think Stoops would probably resign before he let his practice fields be replaced by a basketball arena...!
The current set up is an extremely valuable asset to the football program, so except for stadium expansion, that land will not be touched.

----------


## venture

> Speaking of housing near OU's campus......With a new OU commuter rail station I can envision the strip of land just east of the tracks near OU's duck pond being redeveloped with 3 to 4 story apartments / condos..... I have seen this done along DART's rail line.  
> 
> This would further add density to the area.


I don't think you'll see it limited to 3 or 4 stories since we've already got 2 developments - one proposed and the other about to get underway that are at least 5 stories. The one going in by Braums on East Lindsey is a pretty good model of what I hope we see fill in around that area. At some point as density increases, would love to see CART/Norman evaluate a street car operation to provide additional feed to the commuter rail service and also give great connectivity throughout campus up to downtown Norman. I'm not saying do it now, but thinking down the road when its warranted.  :Smile:   This would be the suggested routing...



The orange block would be a new transportation center for commuter rail, CART, street car, and probably Amtrak as well. The east loop would hit the new higher density development on Lindsey, the urban developments on 12th, the new developments going in at 12th and Classen, and then the apartment complexes on Classen. The North line would hit the stadium, campus corner, and then downtown at the county offices, by the bank buildings near main street, and then a stop at the train station/Legacy park. The south line gets the dorms and apartments along a couple stops, the softball complex and Reaves park, LNC (depending on what happens to it), and then the research park. 

Might be interesting to find a way to even integrate a street car stop with in the structure of the stadium to provide a sheltered area.

----------


## ou48A

> I don't think you'll see it limited to 3 or 4 stories since we've already got 2 developments - one proposed and the other about to get underway that are at least 5 stories. The one going in by Braums on East Lindsey is a pretty good model of what I hope we see fill in around that area. At some point as density increases, would love to see CART/Norman evaluate a street car operation to provide additional feed to the commuter rail service and also give great connectivity throughout campus up to downtown Norman. I'm not saying do it now, but thinking down the road when its warranted.   This would be the suggested routing...
> 
> 
> 
> The orange block would be a new transportation center for commuter rail, CART, street car, and probably Amtrak as well. The east loop would hit the new higher density development on Lindsey, the urban developments on 12th, the new developments going in at 12th and Classen, and then the apartment complexes on Classen. The North line would hit the stadium, campus corner, and then downtown at the county offices, by the bank buildings near main street, and then a stop at the train station/Legacy park. The south line gets the dorms and apartments along a couple stops, the softball complex and Reaves park, LNC (depending on what happens to it), and then the research park. 
> 
> Might be interesting to find a way to even integrate a street car stop with in the structure of the stadium to provide a sheltered area.


You’re probably correct about them being more than 3 or 4 stories and that sound fine with me.


Rather  than a street car system.... some have suggested  a monorail system similar to what West Virginia has on its campus....?

----------


## venture

> You’re probably correct about them being more than 3 or 4 stories and that sound fine with me.
> 
> Rather  than a street car system.... some have suggested  a monorail system similar to what West Virginia has on its campus....?


I would have to think the WVU system would just be too much to implement. The street car system can easily work in to existing infrastructure without having to really change much to the landscape. Plus with a street car you can setup stops anywhere since it is all at grade with the road - the WVU monorail system isn't and required dedicated tracks.

----------


## hoya

The best thing for the metro area would be for each of the big suburban communities to start developing a very dense core for their respective cities.  Then we link them together with a light rail system.  If the individual communities would create their own streetcar systems that would be even better.

----------


## ou48A

In the area that I prefer for a new OU arena I noticed a couple of days ago that 2 more old  houses had been removed that I had not noticed prior. With OU continuing to remove structures in this area it seems clear that OU has something in mind for this land besides more parking.

----------


## hfry

https://oklahoma.rivals.com/content.asp?CID=1730619 
Just saw this article, as a student there I can attest that  a residential hall is in more of a need. I've been to almost every game since the mid 90's and I love the stadium and have always wanted the south endzone to be bowled in but I think it can wait 4-5 years.

----------


## ljbab728

> https://oklahoma.rivals.com/content.asp?CID=1730619 
> Just saw this article, as a student there I can attest that  a residential hall is in more of a need. I've been to almost every game since the mid 90's and I love the stadium and have always wanted the south endzone to be bowled in but I think it can wait 4-5 years.


Everything is always subject to change but Boren says that's not true.

http://m.newsok.com/ou-president-den...rticle/5388562




> LAWTON — Calling it “erroneous” and “inaccurate,” David Boren emphatically denied a report that he’s postponed football stadium renovations.
> 
> The University of Oklahoma president did, though, admit that falling oil and gas prices have hurt fundraising efforts for all OU projects, including the $370 million proposal to renovate Gaylord Family — Oklahoma Memorial Stadium.
> “I don’t know where you got your information,” Boren told a SoonerScoop.com reporter after pulling a printed-out copy of the report from his jacket.
> 
> “Must have been from the athletics department from the way it reads, someone who works over there. But I don’t know where you got it. You didn’t get it from me. It’s inaccurate. You didn’t get it from the board of regents.”

----------


## ljbab728



----------


## ljbab728



----------


## Plutonic Panda

Lawsuit could halt work on University of Oklahoma stadium | The Journal Record

----------


## Plutonic Panda

http://newsok.com/university-of-okla...rticle/5512168

----------


## ljbab728

The new scoreboard is spectacular.

http://m.newsok.com/article/5513939

----------


## SoonerDave

> The new scoreboard is spectacular.
> 
> http://m.newsok.com/article/5513939


Even more startling in person. The thing is immense. And the new SEZ structure makes the interior of the stadium seem MUCH smaller, "closer to the field" - realize its just a perception, but man, if the fans can crank up the noise level, that place is going to be a *beast* for anyone coming in. And I was in there briefly yesterday - with that endzone cut off, the light breeze had no way in the stadium, so even on a nice day like yesterday, that clear-sky sunlight made it HOT in just the few minutes I was in there to watch the scoreboard.

----------


## Dustin

I don't know why, but I was under the impression that the old scoreboard was going to be put on the other side.

----------


## Pete

I agree, I was in the stadium about a month ago and was shocked by how different it feels.

----------


## SoonerDave

> I don't know why, but I was under the impression that the old scoreboard was going to be put on the other side.


That was the original plan. The architects advised OU that the north stands would require extensive modification to support the board, and the various options were too expensive and the plan was dropped.

I am hearing some rumbling this issue may come up again, however. Too early to say just yet.

----------


## ou48A

I was at GMS this afternoon. The stadium is really looking nice. It will have a completely different feel inside and out. But I have got to warn anyone attending games this year to *allow lots of extra time* due to congested streets caused by street construction and traffic congestion.

It took me about 50 minutes to drive 7 miles. This is going to be the worst OU season ever for game day traffic.

----------


## FighttheGoodFight

> I was at GMS this afternoon. The stadium is really looking nice. It will have a completely different feel inside and out. But I have got to warn anyone attending games this year to *allow lots of extra time* due to congested streets caused by street construction and traffic congestion.
> 
> It took me about 50 minutes to drive 7 miles. This is going to be the worst OU season ever for game day traffic.


Just don't take Lindsey. Allow extra time since Main and Robinson are going to be packed. Maybe try taking Sooner Road or Hwy 9 if possible.

----------


## Geographer

> Just don't take Lindsey. Allow extra time since Main and Robinson are going to be packed. Maybe try taking Sooner Road or Hwy 9 if possible.


And, for the most part, there's a connected grid street system in and around the campus...so there's lots of side and neighborhood streets that can be used as well to navigate your way.

----------


## ou48A

> Just don't take Lindsey. Allow extra time since Main and Robinson are going to be packed. Maybe try taking Sooner Road or Hwy 9 if possible.


I have attended nearly 300 home OU football games since 1971 and have done a great deal of parking and traffic experimenting over the years.A great deal depends on where you park.and then where youre going after the game

 But on the way home East of I- 35 I would avoid .. most of West Main street, Flood street south of Robinson, West Boyd, Classen & Porter Streets, 24th Ave NW south of Robinson, Brooks street east and west of campus, HY 9 will be a parking lot. 

Sooner road south of Tecumseh moves very slow. An alternative to avoid the backups at traffic lights on Sooner Road may be to continue east to 24 Ave NE then north to Tecumseh.
I have had very good luck for many years snaking around on the residential streets from near campus to Robinson Street.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> It took me about 50 minutes to drive 7 miles.


#everydayinlababy  :Wink:

----------


## mattjank

> Just don't take Lindsey. Allow extra time since Main and Robinson are going to be packed. Maybe try taking Sooner Road or Hwy 9 if possible.


There is also construction on Main at the Norman High that has the road down to one lane each way.

----------


## ou48A

From the Norman police. All season game day traffic.

Click to read full article and view map.
http://normanpd.normanok.gov/pd/ou-g...formation-2016

For the past several years I have suggested to OU, city of Norman officials and prominent members of the media that Flood Avenue be made one way north bound after games. Im happy to post that its finally going to be done but just to Main Street. It would be great if this was extended to Robinson 

There is a lot more that could cheaply be done that would aid in post-game traffic de congestion with a more willing city government The congestion seriously delays emergency response times, putting life and property at significant increased risk. To a degree it also lowers the desirability of some to attend games.

----------

